#ubuntu-il 2011-03-28
<Elihai> ?
<Ddorda> היי אנשים
<Ddorda> מה המתב?
<Ddorda> המצב*
<nicoco> המתב צוב
<nicoco> מה  איתך?
<nicoco> Ddorda ^?
<Ddorda> סבבה :)
<Elihai> מה קורה?
<Ddorda> הכל טוב, תודה תודה
<Elihai> ?
<Ddorda> http://ddorda.useopensource.net
<Ddorda> .about
<Ddorda> .soombot
<Hoborg> הבוט Hoborg מבוסס על soombot. את הקוד ניתן להוריד בכתובת: https://github.com/soomsoom/soombot-il
<Elihai> מה קורה?
<Elihai> פשש יבש
<shleykes> מי יכול לעשות לי עם בעיות התקנת אובונטו???
<shleykes> לעזור*
<Elihai> ?
<ssss> שלום
<ssss> למישהו כאן יש ניסיון עם FREENAS
<Ddorda> .ask
<Hoborg> אין צורך לבקש רשות לשאול שאלה או לשאול אם יש כאן מישהו. פשוט תשאלו ואם מישהו ידע הוא יענה :)
<ssss> אוקיי
<moshe742> Ddorda, 2 שאלות לא ממש קשורות
<ssss> אז יש לי מחשב מבוסס ATOM שאני מעוניין להפוך לשרת קבצים
<moshe742> א. האם אנו יכולים לעמוד בהוצאה של 200 ש"ח עבור דוכן בעולמות?
<ssss> יש בו HDD צנוע מאוד של 80GB
<moshe742> ב. איך אפשר לעשות שדוסבוקס תהיה על מסך מלא?
<ssss> התקנתי את FREENAS בגירסא 8 RC3
<Ddorda> moshe742: נראהל ך שתהיה לנו הכנסה?
<Ddorda> moshe742: ועד כמה שידוע לי אי אפשר
<Gargamel64> alt + enter
<ssss> (על מכונה וירטואלית כרגע)
<moshe742> קשה לדעת, מצד אחד אייקון היה די מוצלח, מצד שני ההצלחה היתה לא מעט בזכות נדב ויניק ובלעדיו זה לא ממש היה מוצלח
<Ddorda> moshe742: אז בוא נבקש ממנו לבוא
<moshe742> זה ברור, בהנחה והוא לא יגיד את זה מראש:)
<moshe742> אני עוד צריך לבדוק מול עולמות לגבי דוכן בחינם, הם אומרים שאי אפשר מצד שני מנהלת האגודה אמרה שהם ישמחו לכל מחשב שהם יכולים להשיג בחינם... אני עוד צריך לבדוק דברים בקיצור בענין הזה אבל צריך להיות זהיר
<moshe742> לא לעקוף סמכויות בעניינים האלה שלא יהיה בעיות בעתיד לכדומה
<Elihai> מה קורה
<moshe742> וכדומה*
<Ddorda> ssss: אוקיי, מה השאלה?
<ssss> איך אני גורם לו לזהות את ההארדדיסק
<ssss> בלי לפרמט
<Ddorda> ssss: שלך? שלא על המכונה?
<ssss> כרגע זה שעל המכונה
<Ddorda> האמת שאני לא כ"כ מכיר את freenas
<ssss> אבל ברגע האמת ההפצה תרוץ מתוך DOK
<ssss> אוקיי
<Ddorda> ssss: תגיד לי מה המטרה שלך
<ssss> אז אולי אוריד Ubuntu server עם proftp?
<Ddorda> אולי אני אוכל לתת לך כלי יעיל יותר
<Ddorda> מה אתה מנסה להשיג?
<ssss> לחלץ את המידע מאותו הארד דיסק
<Ddorda> ... גלובלי יותר
<ssss> בלי לחבר אותו פיזית ללוח האם של המחשב שלי
<ssss> מה הכוונה גלובלי
<Elihai> שאלה, במקרה של שינוי סיסמא, ואני לא זוכר תסיסמא, מה עושים במצב כזה?
<Ddorda> תסביר מה סה"כ אתה מנסה לעשות, למה freenas?
<ssss> איך אתה מדגיש באדום את השם והשורה שלי?
<Ddorda> Elihai: Ubuntu Desktop?
<Elihai> מה?
<Ddorda> ssss: אתה עושה מאיר את הבנאדם
<Ddorda> Elihai: שולחן עבודה של אובונטו?
<Elihai> כן במקרה שאין גישה אליו
<ssss> Ddorda: ככה?
<Ddorda> ssss: כן
<ssss> אוקיי
<ssss> טוב
<ssss> לענייננו
<Ddorda> ssss: מה שאתה מנסה לעשות זה שרת שירוץ על dok?
<ssss> התקנתי FREENAS כי הבנתי שהיא הכי פשוטה ע"מ לשתף HDD כלשהו ברשת
<ssss> המטרה שלי היא לשלוף את החומר מההארד דיסק
<ssss> לצורך שימוש במחשב אחר
<Ddorda> להעתיק חומר מהמחשב?
<Ddorda> אל תוך ה־dok?
<ssss> בדיוק
<ssss> למחשב אחר
<ssss> לא
<ssss> אל תוך HDD של מחשב אחר ברשת
<Ddorda> אולי יספיק להעתיק את כל החומר לתוך dok באופן מכווץ ואז אתה תחלץ את זה במחשב אחר
<ssss> מדובר ב 40GB של מידע
<ssss> יקח לי הרבה זמן
<ssss> ובכמה פעמים
<ssss> עבודה קשה
<Ddorda> יש רשת, אתה רוצה להפעיל את זה על מחשב אחד ושממחשב אחר יהיה אפשר לשאוב את כל הנתונים?
<ssss> בדיוק
<Ddorda> הממ
<Ddorda> מה דעתך
<Ddorda> להרים שם שרת
<ssss> אוקיי
<Ddorda> ואז פשוט תתחבר אל השרת ממחשב אחר ותוריד את הנתונים?
<ssss> אוקיי
<ssss> נשמע טוב
<ssss> כל מה שצריך שם זה FTP. לא?
<Ddorda> לא
<Ddorda> ssh
<ssss> ניסיתי לגשת ב ssh לאובונטו סרבר שהתקנתי
<ssss> עם Putty
<ssss> לא הצלחתי
<ssss> לחא נוצרת תקשורת
<ssss> לא
<Ddorda> אה... אתה רוצה לגשת מווינדוז לאובונטו?
<Ddorda> פי, קשה, קשה, למה הדבר הנוראי?
<ssss> כי המחשב יועד למשחקים
<ssss> GTX460
<ssss> אז אני מסתפק באובונטו 10.10 על Vmware
<ssss> אני מקווה שאתה לא מאוכזב יותר מדיי
<ssss> לגלות משתמש ווינדוס..
<Ddorda> לא, לא מאוכזב
<Ddorda> הממ.. אז לך באמת על ftp
<Ddorda> היתרון ב־ssh
<Ddorda> זה שאפשר בעיקרון להתחבר לפי שם מחשב
<Ddorda> אבל אם אין לך אובונטו, אז זה פחות שווה
<ssss> יש.. אני עובד איתה עכשיו
<Ddorda> אני מתכוון אם אין לך על המחשב השני אובונטו
<Ddorda> על המחשב שרוצה להתחבר
<ssss> זה המחשב שרוצה להתחבר
<ssss> אני מריץ עליו אובונטו
<ssss> בוירטואל
<ssss> \אבל עדיין
<Ddorda> הבנתי.
<Ddorda> אבל הוא חלק אינטגרלי מהרשת?
<Ddorda> כלומר, אתה יכול לשתף תיקייה ושמחשב אחר יראה אותו?
<ssss> כן
<ssss> יכול
<ssss> מקבל כתובת מה DHCP
<ssss> והכל
<ssss> רגע
<moshe742> Ddorda, נצטרך לעשות פגישה של צוות אירועים בימים הקרובים, אתה פנוי ברביעי הקרוב?
<ssss> אפשר לגרום ל Ubuntu server לרוץ מ DOK?
<Ddorda> לא
<Ddorda> ssss: כן
<ssss> אוקיי
<moshe742> Ddorda, לא עבורי?
<Ddorda> moshe742: כן
<ssss> איך?
<moshe742> מתי אתה כן פנוי?
<Ddorda> moshe742: שישי, שבת
<ssss> אין לי בעיה עם אנגלית אם צריך
<Ddorda> ssss: נראה לי שיהיה לך קל יותר להקתין ubuntu desktop
<moshe742> Ddorda, ושימי וסרפוס דתיים או לא? אני חושב שלפחות שימי דתי, לא?
<Ddorda> לא
<ssss> Ddorda: עם איזה הפצה אתה עובד?
<Ddorda> ssss: אובונטו
<ssss> אהה
<ssss>  אני אנסה את מה שאמרת מחר..
<ssss> Ubuntu desktop שיותקן בו Proftp?
<Ddorda> ssss: למה דווקא proftp?
<ssss> Ddorda:הדבר היחיד שמוכר לי
<ssss> Ddorda:יש לך המלצה על משהו אחר?
<Ddorda> לא יודע, ftp זה כבר כ"כ מיושן, לא זוכר מה זה בכלל
<Ddorda> :P
<ssss> חחחחחח
<ssss> אתה עובד עם גנום?
<Ddorda> לא
<ssss> KDE?
<Ddorda> fluxbox
<ssss> הוא חסכוני?
<Ddorda> מאוד
<ssss> מבחינת משאבים?
<Ddorda> כן
<ssss> בכמה הוא שונה מגנום?
<Ddorda> פחות או יותר בכל דבר אפשרי
<Ddorda> :)
<ssss> חחחחח
<ssss> אני אסתדר איתו?
<ssss> לדעתך?
<ssss> Ddorda: החלטתי להיות נועז והורדתי
<ssss> איך אני מתקין?
<ssss> Ddorda: החבילה קיימת במאגרים.. אני מתקין משם
<ssss> זהו
<ssss> ריסטארט
<ssss> ונעלה ממננו
<ssss> Ddorda: התקנתי
<ssss> עלתי ממנו
<ssss> והסתבכתי
<ssss> אז עליתיחזרה מגנום
<ssss> התקנתי LAMPP על האובונטו
<ssss> ואני מנסה לגרור תיקיה מהדסקטופ אל
<ssss> opt/lampp/htdocs
<Ddorda> ssss: אתה חייב לעשות את זה עם הרשאות ניהול
<Ddorda> אבל במקום להעתיק לשם
<Ddorda> עדיף לך לעשות לינק סימבולי
<ssss> אבל אני חייב להעתיק לשם
<Ddorda> למה?
<ssss> כך ה"שרת" יעלה את המערכת
<Ddorda> sudo ln -s /path/from/directory /opt/lampp/htdocs
<Ddorda> אתה יודע מה זה לינק סימבולי?
<ssss> לא
<ssss> לא מצליח לי
<ssss> Ddorda:אשמח להסבר על לינק סימבולי
<Ddorda> לינק סימבולי זה משהו שקצת קשה להסביר לווננדוזאים
<Ddorda> אבל בכל זאת
<Ddorda> תחשוב על סוג של קיצור דרך
<ssss> אוקיי
<Ddorda> שהקבצים זמינים בשתי נקודות
<ssss> אוקיי
<ssss> מובן
<Interruptus> תחשוב על קובץ שבעצם שולח אותך למיקום של קובץ אחר
<ssss> קיצור דרך
<ssss> זה קיים גם בווינדוס
<Ddorda> לא
<Ddorda> ln -s /directory1/a /directory2/
<Ddorda> מה שעשיתי עכשיו למשל
<Ddorda> יגרום לזה שאם תיגש ל־/directory2
<Ddorda> יהיה שם קובץ a
<Ddorda> כל שינוי שתעשה לו, ישתנה "גם" ב־a שב־directory1
<ssss> אהה
<ssss> הבנתי
<ssss> לא קיים בווינדוס
<Ddorda> אז מה שהראתי לך קודם
<Ddorda> אתה צריך לשנות את
<Ddorda>  \/path/from/directory
<ssss> אוקיי
<Ddorda> למיקום המקורי של הקבצים
<Ddorda> אם זה למשל ב־
<Ddorda>  /home/user/Music
<Ddorda> או משהו כזה
<ssss> זה בדסקטופ
<Ddorda> ln -s /home/user/Desktop /opt/lampp/htdocs
<Ddorda> וכמובן תשנה את user לשם המשתמש שלך
<Ddorda> אה, ועם sudo בהתחלה
<ssss> אהה הבנתי
<ssss> ואיפה אני כותב את שם התיקיה?
<ssss> שאני רוצה ליצרו לה לינק?
<Ddorda> זה ישתמש בשם התיקייה המקורי
<Ddorda> כלומר Desktop
<Ddorda> אתה יכול גם לבחור שם חדש
<Ddorda> ln -s /home/user/Desktop /opt/lampp/htdocs/new
<ssss> שם התיקייה לדגמא הוא IPB
<ssss> והיא נצאת על דסקטופ
<Gargamel64> מישהו יודע מתי פיירפוקס 4 יהיה זמין להתקנה (ללא הוספת מאגר נוסף, אלא מהמאגרים הקיימים של ההפצה)?
<ssss> Ddorda
<ssss> תודה!
<ssss> Ddorda: ממתי התחלת להשתמש באובנטו?
<Ddorda> ssss: 2006 - 2007
<ssss> וואוו
<ssss> למדת הרבה מאז?
<ssss> על המערכת הכוונה
<ssss> שאלה
<ssss> אם אני רוצה להרץ קושחה של נתב
<ssss> קובץ BIN
<ssss> על המחשב שלי
<ssss> על מנת ללמוד על התפריטים וכו'
<ssss> איך אני עושה זאת?
<ssss> Ddorda: אתה עוד כאן?
<Ddorda> ssss: כאןם, פשוט אני עובד...
<ssss> אוקיי
<ssss> לא אפריע לך
<Ddorda> ssss: bin זה קוד מקומפל, לך תדע איך הפ בנו את זה
<ssss> אפשר לעזור איכשהו?
<Ddorda> יכול להיות שהם בנו את זה לחומרה ייעודית
<ssss> כמובן שזה בנוי לחומרה יעודית
<ssss> זה נתב
<ssss> Ddorda: קח לדוגמה את זה
<ssss> http://www.tp-link.com/simulator/TL-WR740N_v1&v2/index.htm
<ssss> איך עשו זאת?
<Ddorda> ssss: אני לא יכול עכשיו להתחיל להיכנס ללינקים, אני עובד....
<Hoborg> TL-WR740N @ www.tp-link.com
<ssss> Ddorda: סליחה
<Elihai> איך שומרים את המועדפים,
<ssss> Hoborg: מה לעשות עם זה?
<Elihai> איך אפשר לשמור תמועדפים באובונטו, ולהעביר לדיסק און קי USB
<Ddorda> Elihai: בפיירפוקס או כרום?
<Elihai> פייפרפוקס
<Ddorda> יש בפיירפוקס כלי לייצוא סימניות
<Ddorda> תייצא אותם לקובץ
<Ddorda> ואז אתה יכול להעתיק אותם עם מה שרק בא לך
<Elihai> אפשר הסבר יותר מפורט?
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-29
<WoWimMaN> hey?
<WoWimMaN> trlololo?
<WoWimMaN> pom
<WoWimMaN> ??<>??
<WoWimMaN> ^^.^^
<WoWimMaN> _-_-
<grawcho> Gargamel64: בגרסה 11.04 שיוצאת ב 27.4 יש על זה פוסט באתר של אובונטו ישראל
<Elihai> ?
<Elihai> ?
<nicoco> שאלה
<nicoco> http://agafix.org/anime-crc32-checksum-in-linux-v20/
<nicoco> איך אני משתמש בסקריפט הזה?
<nicoco> nm
<nicoco> גיליתי בעצמי
<nicoco> לול
<serfus> Ddorda, אתה פה?
<Ddorda> serfus: כן, אבל עובד, דבר
<serfus> Ddorda, מצאתי מקום שהוא לדעתי הכי זול/בסדר להדפיס את המעטפות
<serfus> Ddorda, לדעתך, לחכות לפגישה ולהצביע על זה או שאין צורך?
<Ddorda> serfus: אין צורך
<serfus> אז אני כבר אצור איתם קשר
<serfus> ובקשר לתשלום? Ddorda
<Ddorda> serfus: עם ליאור קפלן
<serfus> אוקיי
<ssss> Ddorda: akuo
<ssss> שלום
<ssss> הפקודה WGET בטרמינל זאת הורדה ב SSH?
<serfus> זה כלי להורדת קבצים מהרשת, הוא תומך ב־HTTP, HTTPS, FTP
<serfus> ssss, אתה יכול לקרוא הכל במאן שלו
<Ddorda> ssss: מאן = man
<Ddorda> ie: man wget
<ssss> Ddorda: לא הייתי פה
<ssss> מצטער
<ssss> Ddorda: איך אפשר להעביר קבצים דרך SSH?
<Ddorda> ssss: scp -r local/directory user@server:/new/path/
<ssss> ומה ההבדל בין העברת קובץ FTP או SSH?
<matanya> ssh לא מעביר קבצים
<matanya> ftp לא מאובטח
<ssss> אבטחה לא מעניינת אותי כרגע
<ssss> רשת ביתית
<matanya> אז אתה יכול להשתמש בftp
<Elihai> ?
<matanya> מה אתה בעצם מה מנסה לעשות?
<lightpriest> המדינה התדרדרה :\
<Elihai> שאלה, יש מקלדת עם קיצורי דרך לכפתורים למעלה כמו כל מקלדת רגילה, אבל שמותאמת לאובונטו
<Elihai> ?
<ssss> דיברתי על זה עם דור אתמול
<ssss> להעביר מידע ממחשב אחר למשנהו
<Elihai> למה אתם לא עונים
<lightpriest> Elihai: על אילו כפתורים אתה מדבר?
<Elihai> לא משנה תגידו מזה אומר:
<Elihai> http://up351.siz.co.il/up1/nunmjmfvyzh2.png
<lightpriest> הפלאגינים שמותקנים לך בפיירפוקס
<Elihai> אוקי, שאלה, יש תוסף נוסף לפיירפוקס\
<Elihai> תוסף פלאש,
<ssss> יש ליש המלצה שלרת FTP לאובונטו?
<ssss> לשרת
<lightpriest> יש עוד כמה תוספים, איזה אתה צריך?
<lightpriest> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CR5y8qZf0Y <- מדהים!
<Elihai> לא יודע יש פה אתרים שהדפדפן מבולגן
<lightpriest> אילו אתרים?
<Elihai> לדוגמא : http://www.mp3music.co.il/lyrics/21237.html
<Hoborg> MP3Music.co.il - מילות השיר 10 דקות - משה פרץ @ www.mp3music.co.il
<Elihai> ?
<grawcho_> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/kde+4.6.1+grub+menu?content=140347
<Hoborg> kde 4.6.1 grub menu KDE-Look.org @ kde-look.org
<lightpriest> Elihai: האתר הזה בנוי חרא
<lightpriest> זו לא אשמת פלאש
<Elihai> האתר לא בנוי כך בוודאות
<Elihai> ?:
<Rodensky> שוב התקלה המעצבנת של הסאונד!!!!
<Rodensky> ארררררררר
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-30
<someone235> למישהו פעם יציא לשים XP על VM ב-VIRTUALBOX?
<someone235> אני לא מצליח להכנס לתיקיה המשותפת
<Guest80710> http://www.myg.co.il/index.php?loc=see&pic=phpcEKpDb.png
<Guest80710> 'מזה?
<Hoborg> Myg | העלאת תמונות | פתיחת גלריות @ www.myg.co.il
<Guest80710> ?
<Guest80710> מישהו פה?
<Guest80710> הלו?
<Ben___> מישהו פה?
<Guest36347> http://www.myg.co.il/index.php?loc=see&pic=phpcEKpDb.png
<Hoborg> Myg | העלאת תמונות | פתיחת גלריות @ www.myg.co.il
<Guest36347> מזה אומר?
<Guest36347> הלו?
<Ddorda> Guest36347: ?
<Ddorda> Guest36347: מתי זה הופיע לך?
<Guest80710> זה הופיע לי עכשיו
<Guest36347> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/454
<Hoborg> בעיה| התוכנה Wine | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<Guest36347> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/455
<Hoborg> לא מצליח להתקין תוכנות | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<Guest36347> תענו לי פה בקישורים למעלה
<LCFF> Rodensky, ping
<Rodensky> LCFF, pong
<LCFF>      
<LCFF>    WHOIS
<LCFF> Do you see what I've just wrote in Hebrew?
<LCFF>  
<LCFF> https://mini.jappix.com/
<Hoborg> Try - Jappix Mini, a great mini-chat for your website @ mini.jappix.com
<LCFF>   
<LCFF> ubuntu-il%irc.freenode.org@irc.limun.org
<LCFF> ubuntu-il%irc.freenode.org@irc.jappix.com
<LCFF> ubuntu
<LCFF> N Hebrew
<LCFF> Get in to https://mini.jappix.com/
<Hoborg> Try - Jappix Mini, a great mini-chat for your website @ mini.jappix.com
<LCFF> Join to this channel with:
<LCFF> ubuntu-il%irc.freenode.org@irc.limun.org
<LCFF> ubuntu-il%irc.freenode.org@irc.jappix.com
<sultan2> שתי האפשרויות הנ"ל אפשריות
<sultan2> אי אפשר לראות את ה IP של המשתמש
<sultan2> מאוד נחמד
<LCFF> שתי
<sultan2> שתי
<Rodensky> טוב אני ממשיכה לראות את הסרט
<LCFF> שתי
<sultan2> שתי
<Rodensky> נדבר אחורי זה :-)
<Rodensky> ותחליף לUTF8
<sultan2> בסדר גמור
<sultan2> זה תלוי בשרת של הטרנספורט
<sultan2> אני חושב שללואיז יש טנספורט שתומך אוטומאטית
<sultan2> irc.louiz.org
<sultan2> irc.freies-im.de
<LCFF> test בדיקה
<sultan2> עובר! :-)
<sultan2> עובר! או שלא
<LCFF> #ubuntu-il%irc.freenode.org@irc.freies-im.de
<sultan2> עם # הפעם, מכיוון שהשרת הוא שרת
<LCFF> http://prosody.im/
<Hoborg> Prosody IM @ prosody.im
<sultan2> XMPP זה רעיון נהדר, רק חבר של ORC אין סטנדרט של UTF8 כברירת מחדל
<LCFF> IRC*
<LCFF> אקדא
<sultan2> test*
<trew100> vhh
<trew100> היי
<trew100> שלום לכולם
<trew100> שאלה קשה יש לי
<trew100> איזה פלאפון הכי טוב מבחינת חומרה יש חוץ מאייפון
<trew100> עדיף משהו פתוח כמה שיותר גם אנדרואיד מתקבל בברכה
<Shualdon1> גלקסי אס
<trew100> בצורה מוחלטת?
<trew100> אין את XOOM או משהו כזה?
<Shualdon1> נכון להיום
<trew100> של מוטורולה
<Shualdon1> יש גם את הנקסוס אס
<Shualdon1> ועוד מעט יצא גלקסי 2
<trew100> כמה זה מעט?
<Shualdon1> זום זה טאבלט
<Shualdon1> יוני
<trew100> אה אוקי
<trew100> אה מעולה
<trew100> הוא יהיה בארץ?
<Shualdon1> אני מניח
<Shualdon1> אבל ייקח זמן
<Shualdon1> הכי טוב ליבא לבד
<trew100> תודה רבה
<trew100> אגב גלקסי S עם אנדרואיד 3?
<Shualdon1> לא
<Shualdon1> 2.2
<Shualdon1> עכשיו יצא 2.3
<Shualdon1> 3 זה לטאבלטים
<Elihai> ?
<L30N> שלום
<L30N> מישהו כאן יודע שפת פייתון שיכול לעזור לי?
<matanya> מה אתה צריך?
<sijp> היי
<trew100> היי היי
<sijp> היי היי היי
<trew100> חח
<trew100> sijp: אני מצביע
<sijp> ?
<trew100> יש לי שאלה פשוט
<trew100> איך מורידים את כל הליכלוכים של לוקס רנדר?
<trew100> זה אמור להיות כך או שהרינדור דפוק?
<sijp> לא מורידים
<trew100> אלא
<sijp> פשוט מחכים עוד
<sijp> ככל שתחכה יותר, יהיו פחות לכלוכים
<trew100> ככל שאני יתן לו יותר זמן הוא יהיה יותר איכותי?
<sijp> אבל יש פילטרים שמשפרים את זה
<trew100> ?
<sijp> בדיוק
<sijp> זה הרעיון של לאקסרנדר
<sijp> הוא פשוט ממשיך לבצע דגימות עוד ועוד
<trew100> איך אני יוכל לראות אם החומר שנתתי הוא באמת טוב אם אני אצטרך כמה שעות
<trew100> מעניין
<trew100> גם יפה ריי עובד כך?
<sijp> אני חושב שלא
<sijp> בכל מקרה, לאקס רנדר הוא איטי, אין מה לעשות :)
<trew100> אני חייב לציין שיש ליפה ריי ממש קצת סרטוני הדרכה
<trew100> כן מצאתי רק על לוקס
<trew100> פשוט הוא איטי אז חיפשתי משהו מהיר יותר
<sijp> כן, מתישהו לפני כמה שנים העניין בו פשוט נעלם
<trew100> מוזר כי הוא נותן תוצאות ממש יפות
<trew100> אגב אוקטן רנדר הוא קוד פתוח? כי אני רואה שגם לו יש תוצאות טובות
<sijp> אני יודע, הייתי משתמש בו בתקופה שקראו לו רק יפריי
<sijp> לא מכיר
<sijp> כאילו, שמעתי את השם
<sijp> אבל לא יצא לי להכיר אותו באמת
<trew100> ראיתי שהוא עולה כסף אבל אין לי מושג מה הרישיון
<trew100> בכל אופן ראיתי את הסרטון של דניאל בבלנדר ניישן
<sijp> לולז... מעניין על מי אינטרפס חושב שאנחנו מדברים
<trew100> ואוו איזה אומן
<trew100> חח
<sijp> מי זה דניאל?
<trew100> שניה אני אדביק
<trew100> http://www.blendernation.com/2011/03/28/reel-daniel-salazar/
<Hoborg>  Reel: Daniel Salazar   at  BlenderNation @ www.blendernation.com
<trew100> וזה ביצועים של מנוע אוקטן רנדר
<trew100> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RlZpjzlFDc&feature=player_embedded
<sijp> אהה כן, ראיתי את הפוסט הזה
<sijp> מעולה
<trew100> מעניין איך הוא שילב את התלת כל כך טוב בסרטון אמיתי
<sijp> trew100: http://www.luxrender.net/wiki/Luxrender_and_OpenCL
<Hoborg> Luxrender and OpenCL - LuxRender Wiki @ www.luxrender.net
<sijp> אולי זה יעניין אותך
<sijp> זה מאפשר רינדור דרך ה־GPU שלך
<sijp> ככה שזה יהיה מהיר יותר
<trew100> כן ראיתי את זה אבל הבנתי שהוא עוד לא עובד עם כל חומרים
<trew100> זה יהיה מעולה אם זה יעבוד טוב
<sijp> אתה עדיין יכול לנסות אותו :)
<trew100> נכון
<trew100> איזה מוזר עדכנתי את פיירפוקס ועכשיו הוא לא רוצה להתחבר לי לנט
<sijp> טוב בכל מקרה, אני חייב לזוז עכשיו לקומבינטוריקה... לטפל ביונים ולסדר כדורים בתאים... איזה כיף...
<trew100> חח
<trew100> תהנה
<trew100> אני כנראה ימשיך למדל טלפון
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-31
<trew1000> היי לכם
<trew1000> לפני שאני הולך לישון אני תורם לאינטלגנציה שלכם את הדבר הבא
<trew1000> פשוט גאונות
<trew1000> אגב אל תתביישו לעשות זום תרגישו ממש חופשיים
<trew1000> http://www.360cities.net/gigapixel/strahov-library.html
<Hoborg> World's Largest indoor Photo: Strahov Philosophical Library, Prague - 40 Gigapixel 360º Panorama @ www.360cities.net
<GuySoft> זו הפעם השנייה שאני גורם לפליים-וור ב-hack a day
<GuySoft> http://hackaday.com/2011/03/30/sms-gateway-lets-you-twitter-by-text-message/
<Hoborg>   SMS gateway lets you Twitter by text message  - Hack a Day   @ hackaday.com
<New0> moshe742 ?
<New0> nicoco ?
<serfus> מה קרה להובורג?
<Ddorda> serfus: קיבל K-line אני מניח
<Ddorda> בגלל שהוא לא מחובר איך שהם ביקשו
<Ddorda> serfus: ראית את המייל שלי?
<Guest1667> ?
<Elihai> ?
<Sagiftw> שלום
<Sagiftw> אפשק להתקין ubuntu על מק?
<Sagiftw> אפשר*
<serfus> Sagiftw, אני חושב שזה אפשרי, אולי קצת יותר מסובך
<serfus> Sagiftw, אתה מעוניין להתקין את אובונטו לצד המאק או במקום?
<Sagiftw> אוקיי, תודה
<Sagiftw> בנוסף
<serfus> Ddorda, קראתי עכשיו, אני הולך לישון עוד מעט כי יש לי מחר מתכונת אבל אני אעבור על זה
<serfus> Sagiftw, זה מאקבוק?
<Ddorda> Sagiftw: אפשרי, אם אני זוכר נכון יש דברים שצריך להגדיר אחרי ההתקנה כדי שהכל יעבוד כמו שצריך
<Ddorda> אבל בעיקרון אפשר
<Sagiftw> הי ddorda!
<Sagiftw> זוכר אותי?
<Sagiftw> כן, זה מקבוק פרו
<Ddorda> Sagiftw: לא, מצטער...
<Ddorda> אולי היה לך כינוי אחר?
<Sagiftw> mkt2
<Sagiftw> :P
<Ddorda> נשמע לי מוכר
<Sagiftw> טוב, לא נורא
<Ddorda> Sagiftw: בכל אופן, זה אמור לעבוד לך
<Ddorda> באופן בסיסי לפחות
<serfus> Sagiftw, יש מדריך די מורחב
<serfus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<serfus> או פרו
<serfus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Ddorda> serfus: אני חושב שהמדריך הזה לא מעודכן אבל
<serfus> Ddorda, הוא כן, יש שם את 10.10
<serfus> כמו כן, יש פורום שלם למשתמשי אפל
<serfus> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328
<Interruptus> הממ אני חושב שתתקל בכמה בעיות בדרך
<Interruptus> מנסיון
<Ddorda> Sagiftw: תתקין על דואל בוט
<Ddorda> מקסימום לא יעבוד אז תמחק
<Sagiftw> טוב בסדר
<Sagiftw> תודה על הלינקים
<serfus> לילה טוב
<Sagiftw> גם לכם
<Elihai> שלום, מה קורה? אני חייב עזרה.. המחשב איטי...
<Ddorda> Elihai: תעבור למשהו מהיר יותר
<Ddorda> Lubuntu, Xubuntu...
<Elihai> נו באמת
<Elihai> הוא ממש איטי
<Ddorda> Elihai: מה שאמרתי זה ברצינות
<Ddorda> לא בציניות...
<Ddorda> יש גראסות של אובונטו שעשו להם שינויים כדי שיהיו מהירים יוצר
<Ddorda> יותר
<Elihai> אז זה לא פיתרון
<Elihai> איזה
<Ddorda> Lubuntu, Xubuntu...
<Elihai> מזה בידיוק
<Ddorda> הפצות לינוקס מבוססות אובונטו
<Ddorda> תריץ עליהן חיפוש בגוגל כדי לראות תמונות
<Ddorda> !g Lubuntu
<Ddorda> בעצם הבוט בחוץ
<Ddorda> איזה מבאס
<Elihai> טוב
<Elihai> לא ניתן להפעיל את 'Epiphany'
<Elihai> כשלון בהרצת תהליך ילד "epiphany-browser" (No such file or directory)
<soomsoom> ?
<Elihai> ?
<soomsoom> דור?
<soomsoom> Ddorda: ?
<Elihai> הוא לא פה, ולא ממש עוזר לי
<soomsoom> he is here
<Elihai> ?
<Ddorda> soomsoom: Hoborg died :(
<soomsoom> LOL
<Ddorda> [20:26] * Hoborg has quit (K-Lined)
<soomsoom> too much bots here
<Elihai> דור
<Elihai> נו תעזור לי
<soomsoom> Ddorda: talk with #freenode
<soomsoom> and ask to remove k-line
<Ddorda> Elihai: איזו סיבה בעולם יש להריץ את אפיפני?
<Elihai> למה לא,
<Ddorda> soomsoom: זה לא יעזור
<Ddorda> Elihai: כי הוא גרוע ממש?
<soomsoom> Ddorda: why not?
<Elihai> רשום שזה דפדפן שמתאים ללינוקס
<soomsoom> Elihai: התמיכה שלו מול אתרים גרועה מאד
<Ddorda> soomsoom: כי צריך לחבר את הבוט עם tor משהו
<Ddorda> כבר לא זוכר
<soomsoom> Ddorda: bullshit
<Elihai> אוקי..
<Ddorda> soomsoom: no shit.
<soomsoom> Ddorda: איך הבוט שלנו לא קיבל k-line?
<Ddorda> לא יודע
<soomsoom> Ddorda: יש כמה סיבות שעשו לו k-line
<Ddorda> אבל זה מה שהם הסבירו לי
<soomsoom> Ddorda: יש משהו מהאובונטו הבין לאומי שבא לפה מדי פעם?
<Ddorda> לא
<soomsoom> Ddorda: יכול להיות שמשהו דרש את הקיי לין?
<Ddorda> לא.
<Ddorda> שנייה
<soomsoom> Ddorda: כי להגיד שצריך חיבור מיוחד לפרינוד זה טיפשי
<soomsoom> Ddorda: רוב האנשים לא מתחברים עם חיבור מיוחד, הרוב פה עם חיבור רגיל כולם ככה.
<soomsoom> Ddorda: מה שאתה אומר זה טיפשי...
<Elihai> סומסום
<Elihai> מזה הכינוי הזה
<Elihai> שאלה כללית
<soomsoom> כינוי
<nicoco> זה קשור לעבודה שלו
<soomsoom> nicoco: דיי לזין את השכל
<Gargamel64> הוא פותח דלתות?
<nicoco> הוא מתפרנס מאליבאבא
<soomsoom> Gargamel64: אתה הורד דרדסים?
<soomsoom> *הורג
<Gargamel64> soomsoom:  לא, אני אוהב דרדסים, בגלל זה הכינוי :)
<Ddorda> soomsoom: You are banned from this server- Due to abuse we currently accept tor connections via our tor-sasl service only. See freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml - questions can be directed to klines@freenode.net
<soomsoom> הנה
<soomsoom> אני לא מחובר דרך
<soomsoom> tor-sasl
<soomsoom> וגם לא Clark-Kent
<Ddorda> soomsoom: זה לא משנה, הם עושים את זה שרת שרת
<soomsoom> :X
<Ddorda> יודע מה? שאני אשאל בצ'אט שלהם למה אנחנו כן ואתם לא? XD
<soomsoom> Ddorda: אתה עושה את זה אתה מת
<Ddorda> נראה לך?
<Ddorda> אמרתי את זה בצחוק
<Ddorda> על איזה שרת קלארק יושב?
<Ddorda> על איזה שרתים
<soomsoom> אותו שרת שאני מתחבר דרכו
<Ddorda> ...
<soomsoom> אותו שרת שגם אנחנו מאכסנים את האתר של ההפצה
<Ddorda> כנראה לא הבנת את השאלה
<Ddorda> ךא שאלתי מה השימושים של ה־VPS
<Ddorda> אלא איפה הוא מתאחסן
<soomsoom> linode
<Ddorda> מוזר... הנחת המוצע שלי הייתה שאולי נתנו לנו באן כי זה שרת מפורסם ויש אנשים שמנצלים אותו לרעה...
<Ddorda> אבל אם גם אתם בלינוד...
<Rodensky> *מוצא
<Ddorda> :X
<Ddorda> oh dear god, where that mistake came from
<Ddorda> לפעמים אני כותב כאלה שגיאות שאני מתבייש בעצמי
<Ddorda> I should read more and use the PC less.
<soomsoom> Ddorda: I think its beacuse the bot need to spoof
<Rodensky> כדי להמנע משגיאות צריך בעיקר לכתוב הרבה, לתרגל
<Ddorda> soomsoom:
<Ddorda> ?
<soomsoom> Ddorda: ההבדל בינינו לבין קלארק
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אני כותב המון
<soomsoom> כאילו
<soomsoom> בין הובורג לבין קלארק
<Rodensky> דור, בכתב יד בעברית?
<Ddorda> לא בכתב יד, במחשב
<Rodensky> אז תכתוב הרבה בכתב יד
<soomsoom> הוא שקלארק לא צריך לשנות את ההוסט שלו
<Ddorda> soomsoom: כלומר?
<soomsoom> יכול להיות שפה הבעיה
<soomsoom> Ddorda: אתה יכול להגדיר vhosts בשרת שלך
<soomsoom> תלמד לעשות את זה
<soomsoom> תבדל את הSPOOF
<soomsoom> וזה יעבוד
<Ddorda> what's spoof?
<soomsoom> השינוי כתובת
<soomsoom> host
<Rodensky> *what's a spoof
<soomsoom> Rodensky: תיהי מפוקסת בערוץ אחד בלבד, תודה!
<soomsoom> אמרתי לך משהו לא?
<Rodensky> חחחחחח
<Gargamel64> וואו, את כמו בוט, רק של שגיאות כתיב :)
<Ddorda> באמת צריך אחד כזה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ^
<soomsoom> Ddorda: כל מקרה, גם את לוג'יקלי לא הוציאו
<soomsoom> עוד
<Ddorda> soomsoom: ואין לו את ההגדרות האלה
<soomsoom> איזה ההגדרות
<soomsoom> ?
<Rodensky> גרגמל, אז מה זה אומר על דור? שהוא כמו שגיאות כתיב, רק של בוט? P:
<Ddorda> vhost and soof
<soomsoom> Ddorda: המממממממממממ, תבדוק את זה מול פרינוד תסביר להם
<soomsoom> שזה כתוב בפייתון ואין קוד בפייתון
<soomsoom> שיכול לסדר את זה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: למען הפרוטוקול, המקום היחידי שיש לי בו שגיאות כאלה הן בצ'אט
<Gargamel64> לא יודע מה זה אומר עליו..
<Rodensky> דור זה בסדר
<soomsoom> Ddorda: תגיד להם שזה משתמש בpython-irclib
<Rodensky> אתה בסדר
<soomsoom> בטח יתנו לך משהו שעובד כדימון ואז אתה צריך לחבר לשמה את הבוט לדימו
<Ddorda> soomsoom: אני אשאל, אבל פעם קודמת שבדקתי לא מצאתי
<soomsoom> Ddorda: אופה נתתי לך רמז :)
<Ddorda> כלומא, לא היה דימון או משהו
<soomsoom> פשוט תפתח דימון
<soomsoom> יש המון דימונים
<soomsoom> תחפש
<Interruptus> אני אוהב דימונים
<Interruptus> יש להם קרניים
<Ddorda> יו איך אני מרגיש את העייפות
<Interruptus> והם מרושעים
<Ddorda> אני צריך עוד 10 שעות ביממה
<soomsoom> Interruptus: אני אוהב FREEBSD
<Gargamel64> אתה יכול לעבור לכוכב אחר. אם אני לא טועה, ככל שאתה קרוב לשמש היממה מתקצרת
<Rodensky> אם תהיה מספיק קרוב לשמש אז לא תהיה לך יממה בכלל
<Rodensky> יהיה כל הזמן אור
<Interruptus> יאפ וגם חום
<Elihai> ?
<Gargamel64> נכון, הכוונה שיעבור רחוק מהשמש, יותר משכדה"א רחוק
<Rodensky> אבל בלי לחות
<Ddorda> כן, וגם אחרי שתי דקות שם יחזירו אותי כטוסט הביתה
<Ddorda> איזה שתי דקות, שנייה.
<Gargamel64> מה רע בלחות?
<Rodensky> מה טוב בלחות?
<Ddorda> מה לחות? אתה יודע מה הטמפרוטורה בחמה או נגה?
<Elihai> למה כל נגן וידאו\יוטיוב\mp3 בסיום הנגן יש תוצאות, והכל שם כתב הפוך
<Ddorda> כמה זמן אתה מסוגל להתמודד עם 500 מעלות צלזיוס?
<Rodensky> אם הייתי יכולה לייבש את האוויר במדינת ישראל, הייתי עושה את זה בלי לחשוב פעמיים
<Rodensky> דור, אם האוויר יבש, זה לא בעיה, ע"ע אילת
<Gargamel64> לא יודע מה רע בזה :P אני אחשוב על זה מחר
<Gargamel64> Rodensky: נסי את אילת. יבש שם
<Ddorda> בנגה אין לחות, רק כמות מטורפת של פחמן דו חמצני
<Rodensky> גרגמל, תקרא מה שאני ודור כתבנו
<Rodensky> בבקשה
<Gargamel64> בסדר, קח איתך כמה גלונים של חמצן
<Gargamel64> תאלתר
<Rodensky> מה הבעיה עם פד"ח
<Rodensky> תביא איתך כמה צמחיים
<Elihai> למה אין תגובה?,
<Rodensky> תוך 24 שעות כבר יש לך חמצן
<Ddorda> Rodensky: איזה צמח יכול לחיות ב־500 מעלות?
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת, תבדוק איזה צמחים יש באילת או בכנרת או בים המלח
<Rodensky> מקסימום תביא גם מזגן
<Ddorda> Rodensky: איפה באילת יש 500 מעלות?
<Ddorda> :P
<Elihai> נו מה הקטע? לא לענות
<Ddorda> צודקת, איך לא חשבתי על זה
<Rodensky> באיזור שבו אני הסתובבתי בפסח לפני כמה שנים
<Rodensky> בטוח היה 500 מעלות
<Ddorda> Elihai: הבעיה היא קידוד...
<Rodensky> גם בים המלח
<Elihai> ואיך פותרים אותה?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ?!
<Gargamel64> Elihai: בעיה ידועה בפלאש
<Elihai> אז מעושים
<Ddorda> Elihai: אה.. זה בפלאש?
<Elihai> כן, בנגני פלאש בעיקר,
<Rodensky> לא הסתובבתי עם תרמומטר, אבל ככה הרגשתי, ואני לא חוזרת יותר למקום הארור הזה איפה שהשמש כל הזמן זורחת, גם בלילה בחושך
<Gargamel64> אני לא חושב שצריך להביא צמחים, מזגן וכל הלוגיסטיקה הזאת
<Gargamel64> תבוא עם חליפה של אסטרונאוטים, זה יספיק
<Rodensky> חליפה של אסטרונאוטים טובה לזמן מאוד מוגבל
<Gargamel64> אה, וכמה בגדים להחלפה
<Rodensky> ולא מגנה מפני הקרינה הקוסמית
<Gargamel64> אוקיי, לא מכיר
<Rodensky> צמחים באופן כללי מייצרים לא רק חמצן אלא גם אטמוספרה כדי להגן מפני הקרינה
<soomsoom> Ddorda: PM
<Rodensky> תיקח איתך אקווריום עם מי ים ואצות, אצות עושות את זה יותר טוב מעצים
<Ddorda> מה הבעיה, ניקח את החללית של מלחמת הכוכבים ובתוכה נגדל יער גשם
<Ddorda> נגיע לנגה ופשוט נזרוק שם את היער
<Elihai> אוכל לדעת איך לפתור את זה בבקשה?
<Rodensky> אבל זה נורא יקר
<Ddorda> לפני שהעצים יספיקו לנתחמם הם יספיקו ליצור אטמוספרה
<Gargamel64> אבל המים יתאדו, אי אפשר אקווריום. אלא אם הוא סגור מלמעלה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ואני חשבתי שטיסה לנגה זה זול
<Gargamel64> ואם הוא לא סגור, יש מצב שהאדים יגרמו לו להתפוצץ
<Rodensky> ודאי שסגור, כדי שהאצות בהתחלה ייצרו אקוסיסטם לעצמם, כדי שיתרבו יוכלו בהמשך ליצור אקוסיסטם לשטח פתוח
<Rodensky> זה בדיוק מה שהיה בכדוה"א
<Elihai> וואי
<Gargamel64> Elihai: לא פותרים את זה, חיים עם זה. אדובי צריכים להוציא קוד נורמלי
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: בעיקרון בנגה יש אטמוספירה
<Elihai> טוב
<Rodensky> דור איזה אטמוספרה יש בכוכב שאין לו מסה עצמית מספיק גדולה כדי למשוך אליו אותה?
<Gargamel64> אוקיי, לא ידעתי
<Ddorda> Rodensky: יש לו
<Ddorda> נגה ממש ממש דומה לכדוה"א
<Ddorda> מהרבה בחינות
<Ddorda> ההבדל העיקרי הוא שיש שם כמות פחמן דו חמצני מטורפת שגורמת למקום להפוך לחממה
<Ddorda> אבל אם לא היה, היינו יכולים לחיות שם
<Rodensky> איך רואים שאני מושפעת מהמחשב. אני קוראת בויקיפדיה "לחץ אטמוספרי: 9.3 מגה פיקסל"
<Rodensky> (במקום פסקל)
<Rodensky> דור, קראתי עכשיו, אתה צודק, אני חשבתי שנוגה זה הראשון הקטנצ'יק שצמוד לשמש
<Ddorda> זה חמה לא?
<Rodensky> מסתבר שהראשון נקראת בעברית "כוכב חמה"
<Ddorda> אגב, הסיבה שאני "כ"כ" מבין בזה, זה פשוט כי קראתי את הערך הזה לפני איזה חודש בשבוע גמדים
<Ddorda> עשיתי גימוד למשהי בשם נגה
<Ddorda> :D
<Rodensky> זה נשמע כמו סטייה מינית
<Ddorda> סטייה מינית
<Ddorda> ?
<Rodensky> "וואי וואי אחי, לפני שבוע גימדתי מישהי"
<Ddorda> לא מכירה שבוע גמדים?
<Rodensky> מכירה, מכירה... לקח לי קצת עד שקלטתי
<Gargamel64> חחח
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> אחד ה־דרכים לעשות את החיים מעניינים
<Ddorda> מסכנה חברה שלי, היא מה זה קינאה בנגה הזאת, חשבה שיש לי משהו אתה
<Gargamel64>  יש באג ב-Rodensky. נו אני אתקן:
<Gargamel64> *אחת
<Rodensky> מה?
<Ddorda> אוף נו
<Rodensky> רגע אני קוראת על נוגה וכוכב חמה
<Gargamel64> אחת הדרכים
<Ddorda> מה יש לי היום
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: נו הכל בצחוק (מהצד שלי לפחות :P)
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ברור לי, סתם מבאס אותי שאני טועה
<Gargamel64> זה בסדר
<Gargamel64> לי לפעמים לוקח 10 דקות לכתוב מייל פשוט
<Gargamel64> אני פשוט עובר עליו אינסוף פעמים, כדי לוודא שאין שגיאות או טעויות ניסוח
<Ddorda> אני לרוב עובר על המייל פעם אחת
<Gargamel64> זה יותר מגניב לכתוב מהר וזהו
<Ddorda> ולרוב גם זה מיותר :P
<Ddorda> אבל אני עובר ליתר ביטחון
<Gargamel64> תלוי
<Rodensky> מסתבר שלנוגה אין לוחות טקטונים
<Gargamel64> הרוויח. לא יהיה לו צונאמי שם
<Rodensky> כן... צונאמי זה מה שמפחיד בכוכב שאין בו מים...
<Gargamel64> צריך לסגור את כל הפינות
<asw3> יותר מפחיד שנוגה יכולה להתפוצץ עליך
<Ddorda> Rodensky: זה שאין שם מים לא אומר שלא יהיה שם בעתיד
<Rodensky> יש אדי מים בכמות מזערית מאוד
<Rodensky> יש פירוט של הגזים אבל לא רשום שום דבר על מימן, וכל שאר הגזים אלה תרכובות שלא מכילות מימן
<Rodensky> (למעט הכמות המזערית של המים)
<Ddorda> ראיתי פעם תאוריה של איזה ילד (שהופיע בטלוויזיה על זה משום מה) שאפשר להתיישב בנגה ע"י הבאת קרחונים לשם
<Rodensky> יותר קל להתיישב במאדים מאשר בנוגה
<Rodensky> יש חוקרים שטוענים שמאדים פעם היה ירוק כמו כדוה,א
<Ddorda> מה הפאקים של נגה?
<Ddorda> של מאדים*
<Gargamel64> ואיפה ישימו את הקרחונים?
<Gargamel64> זה לא יעבוד
<Gargamel64> צריך להיות ריאלי
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ברור שזה לא יעבוד
<Ddorda> בגלל זה התפלאתי שהוא הופיע בטלוויזיה
<Rodensky> במאדים יהיה הרבה יותר קל ליצור אטמוספרה טובה לבני אדם מכיוון שאין אטמוספרה זוועתית לחדור דרכה, רק צריך לשים שם רפלקטורים בשביל להמיס את האוקיינוסים הקפואים כדי ליצור עננים שימנעו אידוי יתר
<Ddorda> מצד שני זה היה לפני 10 שנים, לא יודע מה ידעו אז על נגה ומה לא
<Rodensky> ברגע שיש לך עננים ואוקיינוסים
<Rodensky> הטמפרטורות יתייצבו
<Ddorda> אז למה לא עושים את זה?
<Rodensky> כי עדין אין טכנולוגיה מתאימה
<Rodensky> וגם צריך השקעה כלכלית אדירת מימדים
<Rodensky> אבל אל תדאג, הסינים יפתרו את הבעיות הטכניות ויתיישבו ראשונים על המאדים
<Rodensky> וההודים יעניקו להם תמיכה טכנית טלפונית
<Gargamel64> אני חש בורות עצומה. אני לא מבין כלום באסטרונומיה
<Ddorda> נו מילא, אני סומך על בני האדם שיתיישבו שם לפחות תוך 14 מיליון (או מליארד?) שנים
<Ddorda> ככה שכשכדוה"‎ יתפוצץ לא נפסיד הרבה
<Rodensky> דור, בני אדם לא ימשיכו להתקיים כל-כך הרבה זמן:)
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אם את מנסה לגרום לי להתאבד זה לא יעבוד לך
<Gargamel64> להתאבד? אנחנו מנסים לעזור לך כאן
<Rodensky> למה להתאבד
<Rodensky> אין מה לדאוג
<Gargamel64> רצית יותר שעות? הצענו לך הצעות
<Rodensky> הטבע יעשה את שלו
<Ddorda> כמה שעות יש ביממה במאדים?
<Rodensky> לפי ויקיפדיה, כדוה"א הוא היחיד שיש לו לוחות טקטונים
<Ddorda> בנגה יש שנה שלמה ביממה
<Gargamel64> יודע מה? תעביר חוק בכנסת, שכל יום עוברים לשעון חורף (ככה שמזיזים את השעון אחורה), אבל ב-10 שעות, לא בשעה
<Rodensky> גרגמל, יותר קל להתיישב על נוגה או מאדים מאשר להעביר בכנסת חוק לטובת אזרחים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אאוץ'
<Rodensky> היממה של מאדים נמשכת 24 שעות ו37 דקות
<Gargamel64> יש בזה משהו.. וחבל שכך
<Ddorda> Rodensky: וואו, אחלה לגמרי
<Ddorda> ושל כדוה"‎א זה 24 שעות בול?
<Rodensky> לא
<Gargamel64> 23:56
<Ddorda> הממ.. שווה לאללה לגור במאדים אם ככה
<Rodensky> לפי ויקיפדיה 23.934 שעות
<Gargamel64> גם יותר זול מלשכור דירה בת"א
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: תצחק תצחק, בארה"ב כבר מישהו החליט שמאדים שלו והתחיל למכור שם שטחים
<Rodensky> בהחלט
<Gargamel64> השאלה אם בשבר עם מכנה 60 זה זהה
<Rodensky> והשנה במאדים נמשכת 686.98 יום
<Ddorda> לפי איזה חוק מטומטם של ארה"ב זה חוקי לגמרי
<Gargamel64> Ddorda:  וואי שמעתי על זה, לפני כמה שנים
<Gargamel64> בסוף בית המשפט קבע שזה לא חוקי
<Ddorda> וואלה?
<Rodensky> זה לא חוקי מכיוון שמעצמות העולם חתמו על הסכמים שלפיהם כל הכוכבים שייכים לכולם
<Ddorda> בעסה, חשבתי שיהיה מצחיק קצת
<Rodensky> שייכים לכולם ולא שייכים לאף אחד
<Rodensky> אף אחד לא יכול לטעון בעלות על אף מילימטר
<Ddorda> ומה יקרה שירצו להתיישב במאדים?
<Ddorda> סוציאליזם?
<Rodensky> אז סביר להניח שמי שיתיישב ראשון
<Rodensky> הוא יהיה הבעלים
<Ddorda> ומה עם בעלות הברית?
<Rodensky> זה נקרא קולוניאליזם
<Rodensky> זה רעיון שהאנושות כבר מכירה ומיישמת
<Ddorda> קולוניאליזם גלקטי
<Rodensky> זה לא הומצא במיוחד כדי להתיישב על מאדים, כולם מתורגלים
<Ddorda> המ... ואם נגלה שם חיזרים נוכל לקחת אותם לעבדים
<Ddorda> לכל אדם יהיה חיזר שילך אחריו ויעשה בשבילו קניות
<Ddorda> ופתאום הם ירצו זכויות ונלך מכות וכאלה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: כשאתה אישה נשואה, זה נקרא גבר
<Gargamel64> (הקטע עם הקניות)
<soomsoom> Ddorda: שלח מייל לפרינוד שיורידו את הkline
<soomsoom> ותסביר שהיא אפשר לחבר את הבוט דרך tor
<Rodensky> *שאי אפשר
<Ddorda> גלגלקט
<Ddorda> soomsoom: Rodensky הציעה שנעשה מתקן שגיאות לבוט
<soomsoom> Rodensky: עזבי אותך רפואה, לכי לאקדמיה ללשון
<Rodensky> מתי הצעתי דבר כזה?
<Gargamel64> אחח
<Gargamel64> אחחם
<Ddorda> Rodensky: טוב נו
<Ddorda> :P
<Rodensky> זה היה רעיון של גרגמל
<soomsoom> Ddorda: יאללה תתחיל לעבוד על פרוייקט בלתי אפשרי :)
<Gargamel64> תודה
<Ddorda> soomsoom: ?
<Ddorda> soomsoom: למה בלתי אפשרי?
<soomsoom> כאילו הוא אפשרי
<Gargamel64> אבל הצעתי אותך בתור בוט שמתקן שגיאות
<soomsoom> Ddorda: תיצור מילון :)
<Ddorda> soomsoom: Hspell
<Ddorda> טה דם! אני מהיר :)
<soomsoom> יש לו ספרייה בפייתון
<soomsoom> ?
<Gargamel64> אפשר להתממשק למילון קיים, נניח של גוגל, אם הם יצרו לזה API
<Rodensky> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%9E%D7%A2%D7%A8%D7%9B%D7%AA_%D7%94%D7%A9%D7%9E%D7%A9_%D7%94%D7%A4%D7%A0%D7%99%D7%9E%D7%99%D7%AA#.D7.9B.D7.95.D7.9B.D7.91_.D7.97.D7.9E.D7.94
<Ddorda> soomsoom: לא יודע, אבל אני מניח שכן
<Rodensky> תרפרפו בערך הזה - מסתבר שלמערכת השמש יש הרבה יותר כוכב לכת
<Ddorda> ממש מעדיף שלא לגעת במילון של Google
<Rodensky> מסתבר שהאחרונים שבהם, אחרי פלוטו, נוספו בשנים האחרונות ממש
<Ddorda> בהתחשב בעובדה שהוא מבוסס על "מה הרוב עושה"
<soomsoom> Rodensky: :!!!!!!!!!!!!!@
<Rodensky> שלא תעזו לגעת במילון של גוגל, הוא מזעזע
<soomsoom> Rodensky: גם מורפיקס
<Rodensky> מורפיקס הרבה יותר טוב
<Gargamel64> איזה עליהום
<soomsoom> מה פתאום
<Gargamel64> הוא יחסית טוב לדעתי
<soomsoom> אין כמו המילון של Oxford
<Ddorda> soomsoom: כ"כ כן
<soomsoom> הוא הכי טוב
<Rodensky> אבל מורפיקס מיועד לתרגום של מילים בודדות, והוא נותן הצעות
<Rodensky> ואילו גוגל מיועד לתרגום, גוגל צריך קונטקסט
<Rodensky> הוא לא יודע לתקן שגיאות כתיב כי הוא לא טוב בקונטקסט
<Ddorda> הבעיה היא שגם hspell נועד למילים בודדות
<soomsoom> Ddorda: שמעת
<Rodensky> גוגל טוב לתרגום גס מאוד למי שרוצה לתרגם טקסט זר ומתעצל להתחיל מאפס אבל יש לו את הידע המתאים לערוך את השינויים המתאימים
<soomsoom> צריך לטפל בקונטקסט
<soomsoom> זה קשה
<soomsoom> !
<Ddorda> אז אפשר לבדוק מילים בודדות עם hspell + מילון נוסף
<Rodensky> דור, הבעיה שהמילונים האלה מציעים תרגומים שונים
<Rodensky> אתה לא צריך תרגומים שונים
<Ddorda> יש פתרונות פחות נכונים אבל יותר קלים
<Rodensky> אתה צריך תיקון שגיאות, כמו שיש בWORD
<Gargamel64> *ב-WORD
<Ddorda> Rodensky: שלוקח את האפשרות הראשונה?
<Gargamel64> :P
<Ddorda> זה לא כזה מסובך
<soomsoom> עזוב דור אל תטרח
<Ddorda> :P
<soomsoom> יש לנו משהי שמוכנה לעשות את זה
<soomsoom> בלי שום בעיה
<Ddorda> soomsoom: כן, זה ממילא בצחוק
<soomsoom> למה להתאמץ?
<Rodensky> דור, הוא יודע לקחת את האפשרות הנכונה ברוב המקרים, לא בהכרח הראשונה
<Ddorda> יו לא יודע מי בנה את האתר שאני עובד עליו, אבל מגיע לו מכות
<Ddorda> כל ה־db מלא בסוגים שונים של קידודים
<soomsoom> Rodensky: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0i9acHS_zQ&feature=player_embedded
<Rodensky> בחייאת אמו
<Rodensky> שוב המשחק המפגר הזה
<soomsoom> Rodensky: אבל עשו מי זה משהו מגניב ויפה
<Rodensky> *מזה
<Rodensky> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b3/EightTNOs-he.PNG
<soomsoom> Rodensky: את רואה?
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> התחלתי לראות אבל זה מעצבן
<soomsoom> חבל
<soomsoom> זה לא מעצבן זה מצחיק =]
<Gargamel64> "על נפטון יש את הרוחות החזקות ביותר במערכת השמש, יותר מ-2,000 קמ"ש"
<Rodensky> רוצה משהו באמת מצחיק?
<Rodensky> http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/22/us-venezuela-chavez-mars-idUSTRE72L61D20110322
<Gargamel64> מפחיד
<Rodensky> "I have always said, heard, that it would not be strange that there had been civilization on Mars, but maybe capitalism arrived there, imperialism arrived and finished off the planet," Chavez said in speech to mark World Water Day.
<soomsoom> Rodensky: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cr-P8pmfiyY&NR=1 - אולי את זה את כן תוכלי ליסבול :)
<soomsoom> כבר ספרתי למעלה מ35 fuck
<soomsoom> בשיר הזה
<Gargamel64> אני בעד ליצור כוכב לכת חדש, עם אותם תנאים כמו פה, ולעשות עליו ניסויים. מעיין מערכת וירטואלית, רק כוכב לכת
<soomsoom> עקפו את את cee lo green
<Gargamel64> ככה אפשר לבדוק אם מהלך כלכלי למשל יצליח, ורק אם כן, אז נעשה אותו גם פה
<Gargamel64> אפשר הסדרי שלום, אפשר הרבה דברים
<Rodensky> אתה משלה עצמך שבני אדם הם יצורים רציונליים
<Rodensky> בני אדם מצויים במצב מתמיד של מלחמות לא בגלל שיש להם בעיה ספציפית שמפריעה להם אלא בגלל שהם תמיד מחפשים וממציאים בעיות
<Gargamel64> נכון
<Gargamel64> אבל לא היית אמורה לקחת את זה ברצינות
<Gargamel64> :)
<Gargamel64> היית אמורה לזרום עם הקישקוש הנוכחי ולהוסיף משלך
<Rodensky> לחשוב שבני אדם מסוגלים לחיות בשלום זה לא מספיק קשקוש? (:
<Gargamel64> זה אכן כך
<soomsoom> Rodensky: ראית את שיר הסטאלין?
<Rodensky> כן
<soomsoom> חזק הא?
<Rodensky> לא
<soomsoom> מה לא?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: 1984
<Gargamel64> אגב Ddorda, לאן tovenaar נעלם?
<Ddorda> מי זה?
<Gargamel64> נכון השניים שחופרים כל הזמן על הוויקי? אז הוא השני
<Ddorda> לא יודע
<Gargamel64> כי בשבועיים האחרונים לא היה לי יותר מדי זמן לכתוב בוויקי
<Ddorda> soomsoom: we should add seen cmd
<Gargamel64> עכשיו כן יש לי, ואנחנו צריכים לסכם כמה דברים
<soomsoom> Ddorda: u have services
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: הוא לא השאיר מכתב? כתובת?
<soomsoom> is best :)
<Ddorda> soomsoom: seen in chan, not in server
<Ddorda> so i'll be able to see when was the last time you spammed here
<soomsoom> קודם כל שהבוט שלך יחזור
<Ddorda> joking :D
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: לא שידוע לי
<soomsoom> אח"כ דבר איתי
<Ddorda> אתי
<H3r0> Ddorda - מתי יוצא אובונטו הבא?:P
<Ddorda> H3r0: סוף אפריל
<soomsoom> 11.04
<H3r0> בע"ה
<Ddorda> H3r0: יתברך שמו
<H3r0> :)
<Gargamel64> ואז אני אהיה שנה עם המערכת :D
<Gargamel64> כמה זמן אתם איתה?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: נשמע כאילו אתה בקשר עם המערכת שלך
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: כל אחד והסטיות שלו. אני לא בקטע של גמדים, בניגוד אליך
<Ddorda> אני אהיה 4 שנים
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: לא גמדים, גמדות.
<Gargamel64> חח
<Ddorda> ו־6 שנים בלינוקס אם תספור את הזמן שלי על לינוקס כינרת
<Gargamel64> כינרת?
<Ddorda> כן
<Gargamel64> על שם השלולית הלאומית שלנו<
<Ddorda> זה לא נועד להיות הפצה ראשית אלא רק לייב סידי, אבל אצלי זה היה הפצה ראשית
<soomsoom> Ddorda: הממ זה יושב על השרת של ליאל במקרה, הובורג?
<Ddorda> soomsoom: חס וחלילה
<soomsoom> אז על איזה שרת?
<Ddorda> כמו שאתה רואה, הוא היה מחובר כמה שבועות טובים בלי ליפול
<Ddorda> של אובונטו ישראל
<Gargamel64> טוב אנשים נחמדים
<Gargamel64> אני אלך לישון
<Gargamel64> נעמתם לי
<Gargamel64> לילה טוב
<Ddorda> תגידו, רק אתם שמתם לב שיש צומת בשם קסטינה?
<H3r0> ברור
<Ddorda> H3r0: זה לא מרגיש לך קצת מוזר?
<H3r0> לא למה?
<Ddorda> כי זה אומר אשפה
<Ddorda> ?
<H3r0> ומה אומר הניק שלך?
<Ddorda> כלום
<Rodensky> חחחחח קסטינה הייתה ה"בית" המזויין שלי לתקופה קצרה בצבא
<Rodensky> יימח שמם של הנהגים חולי הנפש שעוברים שם
<Ddorda> אותי עדיין מצחיק הקטע עם האשפה
<Ddorda> מעניין ששמתי לב לזה רק היום...
<Ddorda> אדיר! Jehovah.it פנוי
<Ddorda> אני קונה כ"כ!
<Ddorda> או shem.name
<Ddorda> או god.im
<Ddorda> :ג
<Ddorda> :D
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-01
<soomsoom> doron.ly :)
<Rodensky> יש סיומת sky?
<soomsoom> nope
<soomsoom> אבל יש
<soomsoom> xxx
<Rodensky> אווו יש לי רעיון
<Rodensky> densky.ro
<soomsoom> צריך כתובת
<soomsoom> .linux
<soomsoom> תאמינו לי
<soomsoom> arch.linux
<soomsoom> ubuntu.linux
<soomsoom> אפילו אפשר להוסיף לזה.il
<soomsoom> יאנו
<soomsoom> arch.linux.il
<soomsoom> or
<soomsoom> ubuntu.linux.il
<soomsoom> :)
<Rodensky> ubuntu.nux.il
<asw3> לול הפצת כינרת
<asw3> הפצת לינוקס בעברית
<asw3> נראית זוועה
<Rodensky> לינק!
<asw3> מענין אם יש עוד לינקים להפצה ממש
<Rodensky> http://kinneret.berlios.de/main/download3.php
<asw3> זה היה עוד שהיה לי צורב x4
<Rodensky> עמודים התמיכה של האתר הרשמי של לינוקס כינרת הם כיום עמודי פרסומות פורנו
<asw3> יהודים ממזרים
<Rodensky> מסתבר שכינרת הייתה מיועדת ללייב סידי ולא להתקנה על הדיסק הקשיח
<Rodensky> נשמע קצת הזוי
<asw3> עם המחשבים של פעם זה הגיוני
<asw3> תאמת זה היה יותר להכיר לאנשים מזה לינוקס
<HaimN> #defocus
<New0> HainN?
<iiiiiiii> שלום
<iiiiiiii> שלום
<iiiiiiii> יש פה מישהו?
<Ddorda> http://kovetz.co.il/?p=1071
<HaimN> Ddorda, מה נשמע? תגיד, יש אפשרות להוסיף לפורומים החדשים כפתור שיציג את כל הנושאים החדשים? זה יעזור לי מאוד
<HaimN> כמו כן, בפורומים החדשים לא מוצג מונה ההודעות שכל משתמש כתב
<Ddorda> HaimN: כן, אתה צוד
<Ddorda> ק
<boaz__z1> שבת שלום לכולם
<grawcho> הי ... מישהו התקין כבר natty ?
<serfus> לא אני, אבל אמור להיות כבר יחסית בטוח
<nicoco> מתי הוא יוצא מהבטא?
<serfus> אמור לקראת סוף החודש
<serfus> nicoco, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<serfus> למרות שיכול להיות שזה לא יהיה בדיוק על פי הלוח
<nicoco> col
<nicoco> cool*
<grawcho_> שדרגתי מכונה וירטאלית והיו לי קצת בעיות עם ההתאמה של Xserver לvirtualbox 4.0.4
<grawcho_> כרגע השארתי Xserver של הגרסה הקודמת ע"מ להציג את המכונה במסך מלא ... מישהו מכיר פתרון יותר טוב ?
<grawcho_> על הלפטופ שלי בנתיים זה נראה סבבה ... טפו טפו טפו
<grawcho_> אגב ... איזה כיף ששעון קיץ :)
<Elihai> מה השעה?
<nicoco> שתהיה בן אדם
<nicoco> :D
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-02
<nady> איך אני מתקין מאובנטו לאובנטו
<serfus> מעדכן גרסה?
<nady> אפשר מיתוך דיסק של הגירסה החדשה?
<serfus> כן, אבל לא צריכים להתקין
<serfus> יש אפשרות שדרוג
<nady> אין לי אינטרנט באובנטו זה הבעיה
<serfus> אהא, אז תצטרך להוריד ממקום אחר
<serfus> או לחכות לדיסק
<nady> למה לא חשבו על זה
<nady> שאפשר לשדרג מהדיסק
<serfus> אני חושב שכן אפשר
<serfus> אבל זה אומר שתצטרך לחכות לדיסק וזה יקח עוד זמן
<nady> יש לי 10-10 לא יעזור?
<serfus> אתה צריך להוריד את הקובץ דרך האינטרנט
<nady> איזה קובץ
<nady> אולי אפשר להישתמש בווירטואלי
<serfus> http://www.junauza.com/2011/04/lady-gaga-goes-gaga-over-ubuntu.html
<Rodensky> איזו טעות זו הייתה לשדרג את 11.04 בטה
<Rodensky> זה שבר לי את כל המערכת
<serfus> Rodensky, מה קרה?
<Rodensky> מלא דברים לא עובדים
<Rodensky> כולל הקומפיז, הקאירו-דוק והסקרינלטים שהם שבורים לחלוטין
<serfus> הם לא אמורים לעבוד
<serfus> הם הוחלפו בדברים שונים
<Rodensky> אבל אני עם גנום
<Rodensky> והם אמורים לעבוד ב11.04
<serfus> בלי יוניטי?
<Rodensky> כן
<serfus> אה
<serfus> שדרגת או התקנת מחדש?
<Rodensky> שדרגתי
<Rodensky> לפני כמה זמן עשיתי ניסוי והתקנתי יוניטי על מערכת ישנה יותר
<Rodensky> זה אותה בעיה
<Rodensky> אי אפשר להחליף בינו לבין גנום כמו בין גנום לKDE למשל
<Rodensky> היוניטי הדפוק הזה משתלט על כל מיני דברים במערכת
<serfus> כי הוא מתבסס בהרבה דברים על גנום
<serfus> על גנום של ליתר דיוק
<Rodensky> אוקיי אבל אם אני רוצה גנום
<Rodensky> וגנום מותקן
<Rodensky> ואני נכנסת במצב של גנום
<Rodensky> אז גנום אמור לעבוד
<Rodensky> חצי מסך אצלי שחור בגלל שיוניטי לא מסתדר עם קאירו-דוק
<Rodensky> אני אפרמט היום, אין ברירה
<serfus> כתוב שיש באגים עם גנום
<serfus> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta#Graphics%20and%20display
<Rodensky> זה לא סתם באגים
<Rodensky> זה כל המערכת שבורה
<Rodensky> נתקעת
<Rodensky> אני עכשיו עובדת במעין מצב ביניים בין מצב רגיל שבו הכל אמור לעבוד לבין מצב בטוח שבו רק הדברים הבסיסיים אמורים לעבוד
<Rodensky> כי אחרת המערכת נתקעת
<Rodensky> כמו מתי שווינדוס קופא =|
<serfus> אני מניח שזה בעייתי להשתמש ב11.4 עם גנום
<Rodensky> אני מניחה שזה מפגר =|
<serfus> לא יודע בדיוק איך לעשות את זה
<serfus> לדעתי כדאי לך לעבוד עם יוניטי או לנסות את זובונטו
<Rodensky> כבר עבדתי עם יוניטי
<Rodensky> אני יודעת שהוא לא עובד עם קומפיז וכאלה
<Rodensky> לכן אני מעדיפה את גנום
<Rodensky> אבל אם גם גנום לא עובד
<Rodensky> אז אין מה לנסות יותר, אני אחזור למערכת הקודמת
<serfus> לא יודע ממש מה להגיד לך
<serfus> אף אחד לא משקיע בדברים האלה ל11.4 כי זה פשוט לא אמור להיות בשימוש
<serfus> מה גם שעוד מעט זה לא יהיה בהפצות אחרות כי גנום מתקרבים לשחרור גנום 3 שהוא גם shell
<Rodensky> אבל מה יש להשקיע? אני רוצה לעבור בין יוניטי לגנום כמו שאני יכולה לעבור בין KDE לגנום
<Rodensky> יוניטי מהיום הראשון שלו לא איפשר את זה
<serfus> אני חושב שהבעיות אצלך זה בגלל תלויות והתנגשויות בין יוניטי לחבילות הישנות
<Rodensky> כשזה יצא רשמית בגרסת הנטבוק, הם טענו שעד שיוניטי יגיע לדסקטופ, זה לא יהיה ככה
<Rodensky> זה היה הדבר הראשון והעיקר שהם היו אמורים לסדר
<Rodensky> למעשה ביוניטי הישן שיצא בגרסת הנטבוק לא היו את כל הבעיות האלה
<Rodensky> והוא נראה כמו זה שעל הדסקטופ, למרות שהם הבטיחו שזה לא ייראה בדיוק ככה, כדי שזה יתאים לשימוש של מחשב דסקטופ
<serfus> Rodensky, אני יכול להציע לך כמה דברים אבל לא מבטיח כלום
<serfus> דבר ראשון
<serfus> תכתבי בטרמינל
<serfus> gnome-panel
<Rodensky> אני בכוונה העפתי את גנום פאנל
<Rodensky> למה שאחזיר אותו? =\
<serfus> אה נכון את עם דוק
<serfus> ניסית
<serfus> compiz --replace   ?
<Rodensky> כן
<Interruptus> הולה צ'יקס
<Rodensky> זו ברירת המחדל
<serfus> אולי תנסי למחוק את יוניטי וכל מה שקשור אליו?
<Rodensky> אני לא יכולה, כי זה ימחוק לי מלא חבילות של גנום ואז אני אשאר בלי כלום
<Interruptus> יוניטי קשור בעבותות שטניים
<Interruptus> לתוך המערכת
<Rodensky> כשהתקנתי יוניטי לניסיון על מערכות קודמות, זה היה אותו דבר
<serfus> ניסיתי לחפש פתרונות, נראה שאין ממש
<Rodensky> מהרגע שהתקנת אותו
<Rodensky> אתה תקוע איתו
<Interruptus> משום מה זה חתיכת חוי
<Interruptus> נדבק ולא יוצא
<Rodensky> זה לא כמו ממשקים גרפיים אחרים שאתה יכול להסיר אם לא מוצא חן בעיניך
<Rodensky> זה כמו אינטרנט אקספלורר ומדיה פליר בחלונות
<serfus> סביר להניח שעם הזמן יצוצו פתרונות ואנשים ששונאים את יוניטי יתנו חבילות וכו'
<Rodensky> ברגע שיש את זה - הפיתרון היחיד זה לפרמט
<Interruptus> יש לי פה על הסלרון איזה יוניטי עם אובונטו
<Interruptus> התייאשתי מלהסיר אותו
<Interruptus> התקנתי שם אופןבוקס וקבעתי שהסשן הדפולטיבי יהיה אופןבוקס
<serfus> Rodensky, אולי תנסי לשאול אצל האנשים של גנום?
<Rodensky> ניסיתי להתקין KDE
<serfus> אני בטוח שהם יודעים משהו על זה
<Rodensky> זה לא אמור להפריע לKDE כמו שזה מפריע לגנום
<serfus> כי הם ממש לא אוהבים את יוניטי
<Rodensky> הפלא ופלא - זה מפריע
<serfus> מוזר
<Interruptus> יוניטי ממשק זוועתי
<serfus> Rodensky, כשאת נכנסת, את בוחרת בקלאסיק?
<Interruptus> אין לי מושג איך לקחו אותו
<Rodensky> ניסיתי קלאסיק
<Rodensky> ניסיתי נו אפקטס
<Interruptus> נראה לי זה כדי לעשות דווקא לגנום
<Rodensky> ניסיתי הכל
<Rodensky> אותן בעיות
<serfus> אם יש לך כוח, תנסי אצל גנום
<serfus> לשאול
<Rodensky> היוניטי הזה הוא כמו פיטבול שקופץ לך ישר על עורק צווארי ולא מוכן לשחרר גם כשהוא כבר טועם את הדם שלך
<serfus> כן.... תאור הולם
<serfus> :P
<Interruptus> אני עם גנום פאנל 1 קלאסי
<Interruptus> כבר שנים
<Interruptus> לא החלפתי את העיצוב שלי
<Rodensky> אני אוהבת את גנום 2 עם הדברים החיצוניים שהתקנתי עליו בגלל שאני אוהבת לשנות את המראה של המערכת בתדירות גבוהה
<Rodensky> אני אוהבת את הגמישות לשים כל מה שמתחשק לי
<Rodensky> ובגלל שאחרי מחיקת חבילה המטה זה מנתק הרבה תלויות ואפשר למעשה להסיר את כל מה שלא מעוניינים בו D:
<serfus> אני חושב שהרבה אנשים חושבים ככה
<serfus> ולכן כשגנום יזנחו את הדסקטופ לטובת גנום 3
<serfus> מישהו בטוח יפרק את גנום
<Interruptus> יש כבר
<serfus> Interruptus, שם?
<Interruptus> שםשם
<Interruptus> אהא
<Interruptus> EXDE
<Rodensky> מה זה.
<Rodensky> ?
<Interruptus> http://linux4unme.forumotion.com/t30-exde-gnome-2-fork
<Interruptus> יעני המשך של גנום2
<Rodensky> תודה
<serfus> לא נראה שהם פעילים ממש
<serfus> http://exde.org/
<serfus> הם רק מפנים לדסקטופים אחרים
<Interruptus> הו כן
<Interruptus> שיט
<serfus> Rodensky, למה לא אהבת את XFCE?
<Rodensky> תזכיר לי מה זה?
<Interruptus> הוא פרימיטיבי ממש
<Interruptus> נראה כמו גנום מלפני 3 שנים
<serfus> Rodensky, סביבת עבודה יחסית קלילה
<Interruptus> הוא לא מספיק חלק וחד
<serfus> לפי מה שאת אומרת, תמיד נשמע לי כאילו זה בדיוק בשבילך
<Rodensky> הוא עובד עם כל היישומים שגנום עובד איתם?
<Interruptus> עובד על GTK
<Rodensky> אה מצוין
<Rodensky> ויש אפשרות להעלים את הפאנל כמו בגנום?
<serfus> כן
<serfus> הוא נורא נחמד
<serfus> והאנשים שם לא "רשעים" כמו בגנום או באובונטו
<Rodensky> חחחחחח
<serfus> כלומר, נותנים לך לעשות מה שאת רוצה
<Rodensky> בגנום אף אחד לא רשע
<serfus> ולא לוקחים את זה למקומות רחוקים מדי
<serfus> עם כל הקטע של גנום 3? הרבה אנשים חושבים שהם רשעים
<Interruptus> אני חושב שהם ממש מרושעים
<Rodensky> לא ניסיתי גנום 3, הבנתי שהוא עדין לא גמור בכלל
<Interruptus> ניסיתי גנום 3
<Rodensky> יוניטי אמור להיות גמור אבל הוא רחוק מזה
<Interruptus> חטפתי מגרנה
<Interruptus> ניסיתי להרביץ ללפטופ
<Rodensky> אני אפרמט מתישהו היום ואנסה XFCE
<Interruptus> ושינמכתי חזרה
<serfus> גנום 3 מאוד דומה ליוניטי
<Interruptus> יש קזובונטו
<serfus> נכון, הם די פעילים. מה שאומר שלא יהיה חסר לך תמיכה/תיעוד
<Rodensky> "i'm not arrogant, just slightly superior" :D
<serfus> אני חושב שזאת סביבת העבודה השלישית הכי נפוצה אחרי גנום וקיידיאי
<Interruptus> חח ציטוט אדיר
<serfus> Nighthawk``, אתה פה?
<Rodensky> http://www.newsgeek.co.il/mono-droid/
<moshe742> היי
<moshe742> מישהו יודע איך מבטלים את העיגול מספרים באופן אופיס?
<HaimN> היי, שבוע טוב, מישהו יודע מה קורה עם התמיכה של Nvidia ב unity ?
<moshe742> אתה יכול לבדוק עם לייב סידי, אישית אני לא יודע
<moshe742> אתה במקרה יודע איך מבטלים את העיגול מספרים באופן אופיס?
<HaimN> אני מוריד עכשיו, אני מקווה שיהיה תמיכה
<HaimN> moshe742, לא, מצטער
<moshe742> כנ"ל, אחרת אני לא יודע אם אוכל לשדרג בכלל
<moshe742> יש לי אנוידיה בכל המחשבים שלי...
<HaimN> תוכל תמיד לשדרג ולהמשיך עם שרת ה X הנוכחי
<HaimN> הלייב CD יגיע עם שתיהם
<moshe742> אין תמיכה באנוידיה ב-10.10 ביוניטי?
<HaimN> הם כתבו לפני כחצי שנה שהם לא מתכוונים לתמוך ביוניטי
<HaimN> אני לא יודע אם משהו השתנה מאז
<HaimN> לפי מה שבדקתי אין כלל תמיכה
<moshe742> ומה קורה עם התמיכה של הקוד הפתוח בהם?
<HaimN> כשעליתי עם לייב CD הוא כתב שגיאה
<HaimN> בינתיים לא ידוע לי על פרוייקט קיים, אבל אני מאמין שיהיה
<moshe742> כלומר יש סיכוי שנצטרך להחליף כרטיס מסך או הפצה בעתיד...
<HaimN> לא בהכרח, אתה יכול להמשיך עם שרת ה X הנוכחי
<moshe742> הרי בשלב מסויים יפסיקו לשמר את ה-X הישן כדי לספק תמיכה באנוידיה וכדומה...
<HaimN> ואז וודאי שיקום פרוייקט קוד פתוח לזה
<HaimN> יש המון אנשים עם NVIDIA
<moshe742> כן, סביר להניח, אבל נמאס לי מזה שחברות לא סופרות את הקוד הפתוח
<moshe742> הם כאילו עושים את הדברים כי אין להם ברירה, לא בגלל שיש ביקוש גם אם קטן
<HaimN> NVIDIA הודיעו את זה ברגע שקנוניקל הודיע על המעבר
<HaimN> הם ניסו לשנות את ההחלטה
<moshe742> הרי אובונטו היא ההפצה עם הכי הרבה אנשים וזה יגיע גם להפצות אחרות סביר להניח
<moshe742> כך שבסופו של דבר יהיו יותר אנשים עם יוניטי מאשר סך משתמשי אובונטו (אלא אם יוניטי תיכשל בכניסה להפצות אחרות או שרוב משתמשי אובונטו יעדיפו ממשק אחר)
<moshe742> וכל משתמשי אובונטו עם אנוידיה יאלצו להשתמש ב-X הישן ולא בצורה שקנוניקל רצו כך שאנחנו נשתמש בלא בצורה שאנו רוצים במערכת...
<moshe742> איפה החופש??
<HaimN> אני לא כל כך אהבתי את יוניטי, אבל אני מניח שזה עניין של הרגל, אני אנסה לעבוד עליה קצת זמן, היא אמורה להיות יותר טובה
<moshe742> ומה לגבי גנום 3? אנוידיה יתמכו בו כמו שצריך?
<HaimN> לכן אני כמעט בטוח שיקום פרוייקט קוד פתוח
<HaimN> לגבי גנום 3 אני לא יודע מה יהיה
<HaimN> טוב, גמרתי את ההורדה, אני הולך לבדוק את זה
<moshe742> כן, סביר להניח, ואני חושב שיש כבר פרויקט כזה נובואו או משהו כזה, אבל אם אני צודק זה לא ממש טוב בינתיים
<moshe742> אוקי, תעדכן איך זה
<moshe742> בהצלחה
<HaimN> תודה :)
<Nighthawk``> (Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6320 @ 1.86GHz at 1925MHz) (OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate -) (RAM: 1919/3071.4MB (62.47%))
<Nighthawk``> (VGA: RealVNC [1680x1050 32bit 60Hz])
<Nighthawk``> (HDrive: C:\ 186.1GB/232.79GB D:\ 308.1GB/931.51GB E:\ 599GB/931.51GB) (Uptime: 1wk 3days 22hrs 7mins 9secs)
<HaimN> moshe742, אני על הלייב CD
<HaimN> זה נראה שיוניטי לא עולה
<moshe742> ואיך זה עובד?
<HaimN> אין לי את הפאנל בצד שמאל
<HaimN> זה נראה די דומה לקודם
<moshe742> לדעתי שווה לבדוק בפורומים העולמיים אם זה נורמלי, יכול להיות שזה באג בגלל הדרייבר או משהו
<HaimN> אוקיי, זה עובד!
<HaimN> התקנתי את הדרייבר של NVIDIA
<HaimN> הם כנראה פיתחו דרייבר בסוף...
<moshe742> כן, ראיתי עכשיו שצריך שיהיה את האפשרות לעבוד עם 3D בשביל זה
<moshe742> אני רוצה להוריד את זה כדי לנסות על לייב סידי...
<HaimN> מעניין שבסוף NVIDIA פיתחו את זה...
<HaimN> תנסה, זה די מעניין :)
<moshe742> אני שוקל להתקין את זה על הנייד, יש לי מקום שם להתקנה נוספת:)
<moshe742> יש לי כבר את אובונטו הרגיל של 10.10 וקובונטו, לא מזיק שיהיה עוד משהו עד שאנסה הפצות אחרות...
<HaimN> אז תנסה הפצה שונה לגמרי
<HaimN> כמו פדורה למשל
<HaimN> או אופן סוזה
<moshe742> אני רוצה לנסות, אבל אין לי סבלנות לבצע את זה...
<HaimN> אם לא הייתה לי סבלנות לא הייתי בכלל עובר ללינוקס
<moshe742> אתה יודע אם דואל קור זה 32 או 64 ביט?
<HaimN> אמור להיות תמיכה גם ב 64 ביט אם אני לא טועה,
<HaimN> אבל יש לך יותר מ 4 GB זיכרון?
<moshe742> לא, אבל מה זה משנה כל כך?
<HaimN> כי ההבדל הגדול בין 32 ל 64 הוא ש 64 תומך ביותר מ 4GB זיכרון לעומת ה 32 שלא
<HaimN> אחרת עדיף לך בכל מקרה להתקין 32
<HaimN> יותר תוכנות נתמכות ב 32BIT
<moshe742> אני לא בטוח שזה נכון כבר, אבל ננסה, נראה אם אני מרגיש בהבדל בכלל
<moshe742> אני חושב ש-64 אמור להיות טוב יותר או מהיר יותר, אני לא ממש זוכר, אבל נראה, מקסימום בנייד זה פחות קריטי
<moshe742> בינתיים אני מוריד את ה-32
<HaimN> אני התקנתי אצלי 32 למרות שיש לי מעבד I5
<HaimN> כי יש לי רק 4GB זיכרון
<moshe742> תנסה אפילו בדואל בוט עם 64 ביט ותבדוק אם יש הבדל, לפי מה שהבנתי צריך להיות הבדל לפחות אם אתה מבצע פעולות כבדות או משהו
<HaimN> לא אמורים להיות עוד הבדלים משמעותיים חוץ מזה
<HaimN> אני אנסה את זה בהזדמנות
<moshe742> מה גם שעל 4 גיגה אתה רואה הבדל קטן מבחינת גודל הזיכרון שאתה רואה במצב של 4 גיגה ראם
<moshe742> כמה ראם אתה רואה שיש לך על 32 ביט?
<HaimN> 3.2 GB
<HaimN> אני אוריד את ה 64BIT ואני אעדכן אותך אם יהיו הבדלים
<moshe742> אצלי עם 4 גיגה ראם ומערכת 64 ביט אני רואה 3.8
<HaimN> מעניין
<moshe742> כך שעם 4 גיגה יש הבדל קטן
<HaimN> אני הולך שנייה
<Rodensky> משה, סביר להניח שהפצות אחרות יישארו עם ממשקים אחרים ולא יעברו ליוניטי המזעזע.
<moshe742> Rodensky, אבל יתכן שיהיו אנשים שירצו לעשות את המעבר
<Rodensky> מי שירצה, יוכל להתקין
<Rodensky> אין בעיה להתקין את יוניטי על הפצות אחרות
<moshe742> זו הנקודה שלי
<Rodensky> אבל כברירת מחדל, הפצות אחרות לא יקחו את יוניטי
<moshe742> מספיק ש-5% מכל הפצה יתקין את יוניטי כדי שיהיו יותר אנשים עם יוניטי מאשר עם דברים אחרים אם רוב אנשי אובונטו ישארו עם יוניטי
<Rodensky> רוב אנשי אובונטו לא יישארו עם יוניטי
<HaimN> Rodensky, היי, יש כבר עוד הפצות שמשתמשות ביוניטי?
<Rodensky> היוניטי הזה הוא המכה שבני ישראל שכחו להזכיר בתנ"ך
<moshe742> HaimN, זה לא משנה, הנקודה היא שאתה יכול להתקין את זה על הפצות אחרות
<HaimN> אני מניח שאנשים יבדקו את זה והרבה ישארו
<moshe742> Rodensky, מה כל כך רע ביוניטי?
<HaimN> UNITY די מגביל
<Rodensky> קודם כל, הוא מוגבל מבחינת היכולת להתאים אותו אישית
<moshe742> Rodensky, קחי בחשבון שעדיין לא התנסתי בזה
<Rodensky> מאוד מאוד מאוד מוגבל
<Rodensky> דבר שני, זה מבוסס גנום ואמור להיות תואם ליישומי גנום
<HaimN> אי אפשר לשנות אפילו את הפאנל הצדדי
<Rodensky> בפועל, יש לו המוווווווווווון באגים
<Rodensky> הוא לא באמת תומך בכל יישומי גנום
<moshe742> גנום 3 כנראה סובל מאותן בעיות שאתם מתארים בינתיים...
<Rodensky> דבר שלישי, כפי שגיליתי בעצמי היום, אין תמיכה בקומפיז ובכל מה שמבוסס על קומפיז (קאירו-דוק, סקרינלטס וכו')
<Rodensky> סבבה משה, אבל גנום 3 עדין בפיתוח, יוניטי לכאורה אמורה להיות מוכנה להפצה ולכן נבחרה כברירת מחדל עבור 11.04
<Rodensky> אבל היא לא בשלה לזה, אפילו לא קרובה לזה
<Rodensky> חוץ מזה שיוניטי משתלטת על המערכת
<HaimN> Rodensky, אני תמיכה בקומפיז? את הבטוחה?! וואו, זה מבאס
<Rodensky> לצערי אין
<Rodensky> הם טוענים ששבוע הבא תהיה
<Rodensky> אבל כמו שהמצב נראה כרגע
<Rodensky> אני די פסימית
<Interruptus> רגע מה עם הבחינה שהיתה וזה
<Rodensky> נכון שאתה מתקין גנום ונניח גם KDE וממשחקים אחרים
<Interruptus> קראתי שכל הסטודנטים של חול
<Rodensky> אז אתה יכול לבחור לעבוד עם כל אחד מהם מתי שאתה רוצה?
<Interruptus> עשו הפגנה
<Rodensky> אז עם יוניטי אתה לא יכול
<Interruptus> בגלל שהבחינה לא הוגנת
<Rodensky> היא משתלטת ולא מאפשרת לך לעבוד אפילו עם גנום
<Rodensky> היא שוברת את גנום
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> רע רע מאוד
<Rodensky> יעני גם אם אתה רוצה להנות מ11.04 אבל לעבוד עם גנום
<Rodensky> אתה לא יכול
<Interruptus> זה הוירוס של אובונטו
<Rodensky> כי אין לך איך להסיר את יוניטי
<Rodensky> ואין לך איך להתקין את גנום לצד יוניטי בלי שהגנום יידפק
<Rodensky> אשכרה הוירוס של אובונטו
<Interruptus> מי שחשב על דבר כזה
<Rodensky> Interruptus, משרד הבריאות הודיע שיש מועד נוסף שניתן לגשת אליו, ושינו שאלה אחת
<Interruptus> צריך לעבור עקירה בלי הרדמה
<Rodensky> בקיצור - לא באמת השתנה כלום
<Interruptus> עם פלאייר
<moshe742> נשמע לי מאוד מוזר שיוניטי שוברת את גנום, אמנם יש מלחמות בין המנשקים אבל שאחד ישבור את השני?!
<Rodensky> עקירה גם ככה עושים עם פלאייר
<Interruptus> פלאייר חלוד!
<Rodensky> ואם העצב כבר מת, אז גם הרדמה לא צריך
<Interruptus> העצב חי חי
<Interruptus> ואז לוקחים שיפוד ברזל חלוד
<Rodensky> משה, אני היום שדרגתי, אתה לא מבין איזה זוועה זה
<Interruptus> ודוקרים את קצה העצב
<Rodensky> וכשאני מנסה לשנות הגדרות שקשורות לתצוגה
<Rodensky> התצוגה קופאת
<Rodensky> ואני חייבת לאתחל
<moshe742> Rodensky, עכשיו זה עדיין ביתא, חכי שזה יהיה הגרסה הסופית כדי לשפוט כל כך חמור
<Rodensky> משה, עכשיו כבר תחילת אפריל
<Rodensky> עוד פחות מחודש אמורה לצאת גרסה סופית של 11.04
<Rodensky> והיוניטי שוברת את גנום ואת כל שאר הממשקים שתנסה להתקין לא בגלל באגים מסויימים שיתוקנו, אלא בגלל שזה מה שהיא מתוכננת לעשות :\
<Interruptus> תעברי כבר לסוזה ליידי
<Interruptus> אין יוניטי אין בטיח
<Interruptus> יש גנום 2
<Interruptus> קלאסי
<Rodensky> ניסיתי סוזה, לא אהבתי, אני אנסה זובונטו קודם
<Interruptus> עם כל הפיצ'רים האחרונים רק
<moshe742> רודנסקי, גם ככה הרבה באגים מתוקנים רק אחרי שהגרסה החדשה יוצאת, אמנם זה לא צריך להיות ככה אבל זה ככה, צריך לראות מה יהיה כחודש אחרי היציאה כדי לשפוט
<moshe742> את יכולה לנסות את קובונטו
<Rodensky> לא אוהבת KDE
<Rodensky> כבד, איטי, עמוס בעין
<Rodensky> משה, אם המשאית שלך מתוכננת לשקול 4 טון כשהיא ריקה, אז כשהיא לא יכולה לעבור על גשר עץ - זה לא באג
<Rodensky> זה חלק מהמגמה של אובונטו להפוך לתאומת של ווינדוס
<Rodensky> *לתאומה
<Rodensky> שיש לך ממשק גרפי אחד
<Rodensky> שאתה לא יכול לשנות בו כמעט כלום
<Rodensky> ואתה נשאר רק איתו
<moshe742> את מגזימה, יש בעיות ועל זה אין ויכוח, מצד שני זה עדיין הרבה יותר טוב מחלונות...
<Rodensky> 11.04 עם יוניטי
<Rodensky> זה ווינדוס
<Rodensky> זה ווינדוס  מבוסס ליבת לינוקס :(
<moshe742> תנסי את גנום 3, אחת הצרות שלו זה שאי אפשר לשנות כלום וזה כנראה לא ישתנה בעתיד הקרוב
<Rodensky> אני יודעת, בגלל זה אני גם לא מתכוונת להתקין גנום 3
<Rodensky> אני רוצה לנסות XFCE כי היא כמו גנום 2, רק שאף אחד לא מתכוון להפוך אותה לכמו-גנום-3 בעתיד הנראה לעין
<Interruptus> http://www.siz.co.il/my/mu1rjmwdwzmz.png
<Interruptus> הדסקטופ שלי
<Interruptus> סוזה
<Rodensky> החוזק של אובונטו זה בקהילה, אבל אם קנוניקל מתעלמים מהקהילה, אז הם מפנים יורקים לבאר שממנה הם שותים
<Interruptus> תופס בעליה 133 מגה
<Interruptus> עם פיירפוקס , איקסצ'אט, תאנדרבירד, טורנט פתוח
<Interruptus> 533 מגה
<Interruptus> ויש לי זיכרון גיגה וחצי בלפטופ
<Rodensky> טוב אני הולכת לסדר קצת
<Rodensky> לאכול
<Rodensky> ואח"כ לפרמט
<Rodensky> אין ברירה =|
<Interruptus> ואז להתקין מה
<Interruptus> קזובונטו?
<moshe742> Rodensky, תלמדי לא לשדרג לפני שאת בטוחה שהגרסה החדשה לפחות יציבה מספיק:)
<Elihai> שאלה, אפשר לתכנת את אובנטו ללא ידע?,
<moshe742> ללא ידע במה?
<Elihai> בתוכנה וקוד.
<moshe742> אתה יודע לתכנת?
<Elihai> לא ממש לא..
<moshe742> אז מה אתה רוצה לעשות?
<Elihai> ניסיתי, קשה לללמוד את זה ללא ידע באנגלית
<Elihai> לתכנת באובונטו, עם תוכנה מסוימת וכלים.
<moshe742> זה נכון לכל דבר במחשבים, לא רק אובונטו/לינוקס
<Elihai> משהו כזה
<Rodensky> משה, ידעתי שהיא לא יציבה, אבל עד היום כשהייתי משדרגת ככה היו באגים שאפשר לחיות איתם עד העדכון
<moshe742> אם אתה רוצה ללמוד לתכנת תלמד אנגלית, אין הרבה ספרות לפי מה שהבנתי בעברית
<Rodensky> אליחי - אי אפשר לתכנת בלי לדעת תכנות, וכדי לדעת תכנות צריך לדעת אנגלית.
<Elihai> הינה לדוגמא למטה יש ארבע חלונות, שזה סביבות עבודה מעבר בין חלונות שכתוב שם "שולחן העבודה 1 אחר כך 2 וכו', אפשר לדוגמא לשנות תשם שיהיה כתוב סביבת עבודה למוזיקה כל מיני
<Rodensky> מה שאתה מדבר עליו זה לא תכנות
<Rodensky> וזה מצוי בהגדרות של הפאנל
<Elihai> איך
<Elihai> איפה
<Rodensky> קליק ימני על הריבועים האלה- תבחר באפשרות של ההגדרות
<Elihai> יש שם העדפות וזה לא לשינוי השם
<Rodensky> אני משתמשת בגנום בדביאן, שזה אותו דבר
<Rodensky> ושם
<Rodensky> בקליק על הריבועים האלה
<Rodensky> אתה מקבל הגדרות שקשורות לאיך הם יציגו את סביבות העבודה
<Rodensky> על האובונטו אין לי גנום פאנל וכרגע בכלל בקושי יש לי גנום חחחח
<Rodensky> טוב זזתי ביי
<Elihai> רגע
<Elihai> חכי שניה
<moshe742> למה אתה רוצה לשנות את השמות של המקומות הללו?
<Elihai> מאכפת לך
<Elihai> מזה משנה לכם
<Elihai> זה עניין שלי
<Elihai> כתוב סביבת עבודה נוכחית "שולחן עבודה 1" בכל אחד מהם
<Elihai> אז רוצה לשנות את זה
<moshe742> אתה לא צריך להתעצבן, רק שאלתי
<Elihai> סליחה משה
<Elihai> פשוט חברה שלי נפטרה..
<Elihai> סליחה.
<moshe742> ממה? בת כמה היא היתה?
<moshe742> מצטער לשמוע
<Elihai> 19
<HaimN> Elihai, אין משהו מסודר בשביל זה, תצטרך להצתעסק עם קוד המקור בשביל זה
<HaimN> *להתעסק
<Elihai> אין לי מושג איך
<HaimN> Elihai, עזוב, זה סיפור שלם...
<HaimN> זה לא בשבילך עדיין
<Elihai> חבל
<sijp> אני לא עומד במתח הזה! שמישהו יגיד משהו!
<nicoco> jelly?
<sijp> למישהו יש פה דיאספורה?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ?
<Gargamel64> באתי להציק לך
<New0> HaimN?
<HaimN> New0, היי, אני זז עכשיו
<New0> אני לא רואה עברית
<HaimN> איפה?
<HaimN> where?
<New0> hoo great
<New0> do u know if avi1333 sometime come here to this chat?
<HaimN> I didn't see him
<New0> ah ok
<HaimN> i don't know
<HaimN> I have to go now to the "Yeshiva"
<New0> ok no problem
<New0> good luck :)
<HaimN> goodbye :)
<HaimN> Good luck to you too
<New0> tnx
<trew100> שבוע טוב
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-03
<Elihai> ????????????????
<Elihai> ?
<kosherpup> אהלן
<someone235> וסהלן
<avi1333_> יש את הכנס פינגווין ב11.04 ?
<Ddorda> avi1333_: אוגוסט פינגווין באפריל?
<avi1333_> זה לא כל יציאת גרסא של אובונטו?
<Ddorda> אוגוסט פינגווין?
<Ddorda> לא, זה לא קשור לאובונטו
<avi1333_> אה:S
<avi1333_> חחח טוב העיקר יוצא עוד כמה ימים הגרסא החדשה:)
<Ddorda> עוד איזה חודש
<avi1333_> עדיין לא יודע איזה שולחן עבודה אשים במקום היוניטי:S
<talko> שלום חברים
<talko> יש חדש לגבי מפגש קהילה לקראת 11.04 הממשמש ובא?
<Ddorda> avi1333_: למה להחליף את יוניטי?
<Ddorda> עוד לא ניסית אותו וכבר החלטת שהוא לא טוב לך?
<avi1333_> אני כמובן מתכוון לנסות קודם אבל לפי שהסקפתי לראות ולקרוא כנראה שאחליף אותו
<avi1333_> ודור באמת מה לגבי מפגש קהילה?שמעתי שבגרסאות קודמות הייה מפגש וחילקו דיסקים של ההפצה
<sijp> היי
<trew100> היי היי
<sijp> היי היי היי
<sijp> וואו דה ג'ה וו מטורף
<trew100> חח
<trew100> משהו בשבילך
<sijp> בשבילי?
<trew100> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/04/03/1_.png
<New0> hey everyone those someone of you know if AVI1333 still in this chat
<New0> ?
<sijp> this the most epic scene of a plastic orange juice cup I've ever seen
<sijp> Radioactive Orange juice cup 😃
<sijp> It's super cool
<sijp> רינדור שלך?
<trew100> כן
<trew100> רינדור פנימי
<sijp> בהגדרות של החומר של הכוס
<sijp> תשנה את השקיפות ל־Fade to Sky
<sijp> תבדוק אם זה נותן לך תוצאות טובות יותר
<sijp> הכחול בקצה של הכוס נראה טיפה מוזר
<sijp> בבלנדר 2.5 זה בהגדרות שלך Mirror
<sijp> תחת Materials
<sijp> חוץ מזה זה  נורא נחמד... הפלסטיק לא רע בכלל
<sijp> היי Ddorda
<sijp> יש לך Diaspora?
<Ddorda> sijp: כן
<Ddorda> מזמן...
<Ddorda> לא נגעתי בזה כבר חודשים
<Ddorda> ×£Ö·
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> מה קורה?
<sijp> תוסיף אותי :)
<sijp> מה המצב?
<sijp> מאז שנכנסתי לשם יש שם מסיבות מטורפות...
<sijp> סתם, ממש מת שם
<trew100> sijp: חזרתי
<trew100> קטע ממש מוזר פתאום האף שלי דולף בטירוף
<sijp> trew100 כן כתבתי לך סיפור שלם...
<New0> so...?
<New0> hey everyone those someone of you know if AVI1333 still in this chat?
<trew100> דולף דם הכוונה
<New0> i can see only english not hebrew
<sijp> וואו... באסה
<New0> i have a problem
<sijp> That's great! this way we can make fun of you without you knowing :)
<sijp> Just kidding...
<New0> LOL with plesure
<trew100> אני יעלה לראות את הסיפור אחר כך משום מה אני רק עומד והכל חוזר לנטוף
<New0> for least i can say bad word on you and underage will not understand :P
<sijp> trew100: I hope everything would be OK.
<Gargamel64> trew100: נסה להישען אחורה, לא קדימה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ?
<New0> so is avi1333 in this chat for time to time?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ?
<Ddorda> חברים, יש סיכוי שהיום אני מסדר את הקטע של ההודעות אחרונות בפורום
<Gargamel64> Ddorda:  כמה דברים, אחד דבילי, והשאר רציניים
<Gargamel64> הדבילי: נכון שיש אנשים שנכנסים ושואלים אם יש פה מישהו?
<sijp> Gargamel64 - Do you hate smurfs?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: כן
<Gargamel64> sijp: לא, דווקא אוהב, בגלל זה הכינוי
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: .ask
<Ddorda> .ask
<Ddorda> when the bot is here =\
<Ddorda> :P
<Gargamel64> אז אני בעד טקסט אוטומטי: "כמו שעץ שנופל ביער לא שואל את עצמו אם יש פה מישהו לפני, כך גם אתם. פשוט דברו :)"
<Gargamel64> שנון :D
<sijp> Gargamel64 אבל גרגמל שונא דרדסים...
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: נחמד מאוד
<Gargamel64> sijp: אני גרגמל מיוחד
<Gargamel64> התקנתי להם וינדוס
<Gargamel64> עכשיו הם מפרמטים בגלל משהו
<Gargamel64> אז אני אלך להשתלט להם על הכפר עוד מעט
<Elihai> שלום
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: .ask זה למשהו אחר
<Gargamel64> פשוט שהובורג יזהה "יש פה מישהו?" ושיגיב
<Elihai> שלום יצא פייפרופקס 4?
<Gargamel64> אפשר עם רגולר אקספרשן נחמד :)
<Gargamel64> זה היה דבילי (שדווקא יהיה נחמד אם ייושם), ועכשיו לרציני:
<Gargamel64> וויקי
<Gargamel64> יש לך זמן לדון בזה עכשיו?
<Elihai> ?
<Gargamel64> Elihai: כן, לפני שבוע או משהו
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: נראה לי שכן
<Elihai> איך מעדכנים
<Gargamel64> Elihai: אני לא יודע אם זה ייכנס לעידכונים בהמשך או שרק לגרסה הבאה
<Gargamel64> חפש לזה PPA בגוגל
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: מה עושים עם הדף הראשי? יש לי מנדט לעדכן אותו?
<Ddorda> ×¢zt, tunr,?
<Ddorda> זאת אומרת*?
<Gargamel64> הכוונה לשנות את המבנה שלו, כמו שדיברנו לפני שבועיים
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אבל מצד שני, עדיין אין מספיק חומר בוויקי בשביל זה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אני תוהה אם יש אנשים שמשתמשים בו בכלל
<trew100> טוב חזרתי לתקופת ניסיון
<trew100> מקווה שהראש אחורה באמת עזר וזה לא משהו זמני
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: כמות החומר כמות המשתמשים
<Ddorda> תמיד
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: מה שאומר שאין הרבה משתמשים
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: או שלא הרבה ממלאים את הוויקי
<Ddorda> הרבה פעמים אני חושב ללכת לכתוב בוויקי
<Ddorda> ופשוט אין לי זמן לזה
<Ddorda> השאלות כאן חוזרות על עצמן המון
<Gargamel64> לדעתי זה גם חוסר אירגון
<Gargamel64> כלומר, איזה ערכים צריך? איך לשלב אותם?
<Gargamel64> בגלל זה אני בעד ערך "ערכים נדרשים"
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ^
<Ddorda> רעיון מצוין
<Ddorda> זה בטח ייקח לי פחות זמן לכתוב :P
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: כי תראה, ברגע שהערך הזה יתמלא, נוכל לחשוב איך לארגן את המבנה
<Gargamel64> כמו שעשינו עם רשימה של תוכנות, במקום דף לכל תוכנה, רשימה עם פסקה על כל תוכנה וזהו
<Gargamel64> אז נשאלת השאלה, מה צריך?
<Ddorda> עמוד עם רשימת ערכים קודם כל כמו שאמרת
<Ddorda> כשיהיו שם כמה ערכים נוכל להתחיל לראות איך ממיינים אותם
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אוקיי, עובד על זה בינתיים
<Gargamel64> אני תיכף אבקש ממך גם להוסיף שם ערכים מבוקשים
<Ddorda> סבבה. לא עולה לי עכשיו כלום לראש, אבל אני אנסה להיזכר
<Ddorda> וגם כשישאלו כאן שאלות אז אני אמלא כמובן
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: (Y)
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/%D7%A2%D7%A8%D7%9B%D7%99%D7%9D_%D7%9E%D7%91%D7%95%D7%A7%D7%A9%D7%99%D7%9D
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: שנייה
<trew100> Ddorda: תחזיק חזק
<Ddorda> ?
<trew100> http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/9666/resultcupspoon.png
<trew100> איזה שלומי רציתי להראות לו את זה
<trew100> איפה*
<trew100> Ddorda: ^^
<Interruptus> אחי
<Interruptus> זה מדהים
<trew100> אני יודע
<trew100> ממש מטורף הבן אדם
<Interruptus> הרינדור של הזכוכית משהו משהו
<trew100> אני מקווה שהוא יעשה על זה פוסט של הדרכה
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: מעולה
<trew100> או משהו על שימוש בחומרים
<trew100> זה לא שלי היצירה
<trew100> זה של הבחור הזה זה של האיש http://y101.blogspot.com/
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: חתימה = ~~~
<Ddorda> נכון?
<Ddorda> או שהשתמשת ב־~~~~?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda:  השתמשתי ב-4
<Gargamel64> יש גם 3 וגם 4
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: כן אני יודע
<Gargamel64> Ddorda:  אז למה שאלת?..
<Ddorda> כי לא זכרתי איזה זה איזה.. :)
<Gargamel64> אהה
<Elihai> ??
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ^
<Gargamel64> Hoborg: ברוך הבא נשמה, כפרה עליך
<Ddorda> .ask
<Hoborg> אין צורך לבקש רשות לשאול שאלה או לשאול אם יש כאן מישהו. פשוט תשאלו ואם מישהו ידע הוא יענה :)
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ובקשר ל"יש פה מישהו?"
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: לא הכנתי כזה, אבל זה ממש פשוט לבנות
<Ddorda> אתה מוזמן לבנות כזה, מבטיח לך שזה ייקח לך כמה דקות
<Ddorda> .about
<Ddorda> .soombot
<Hoborg> הבוט Hoborg מבוסס על soombot. את הקוד ניתן להוריד בכתובת: https://github.com/soomsoom/soombot-il
<Gargamel64> Ddorda:  איך בדיוק אני אבנה כזה?
<Gargamel64> לא עדיף כבר להוסיף את זה להובורג?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: הובורג מבוסס על soombot
<Ddorda> רק תבנה מודול.. זה לא צריך להיות בליבה...
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: כן, אבל צריך איכשהו לקמפל את זה ולהעלות את הקוד המעודכן לא?
<Elihai> akuo
<Elihai> שלום
<Gargamel64> לא משהו שאני יכול לעשות בעצמי
<Gargamel64> Elihai: שלום
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: פייתון.. זה לא מקמפלים
<Elihai> יש אתר שמספק במיידי אחסונים בחינם
<Elihai> ?
<Gargamel64> Elihai: איחסון למה?
<Elihai> פורום.
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אוקיי, אבל נניח שאני כותב אופציה כלשהי, איך אני גורם לה' (השם המלא שמור במערכת) שנמצא כאן לחפש את המחרוזת הזאת ולהגיב לה?
<Gargamel64> הכוונה שלי היא שאני לא יכול לעשות את זה עצמאית. רק לכתוב את המודול. לא?
<Gargamel64> !g free forum hosting
<Hoborg> Free forum hosting - FORUMOTION - Create a free forum! - http://www.forumotion.com/
<Gargamel64> Elihai: ^
<Elihai> ?
<Gargamel64> תקשיב להובורג
<Elihai> זה נותן במיידי אחסון?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: תסתכל על מדוולים אחרים
<Gargamel64> Elihai:  לא יודע. זה מה שהחיפוש מצא. תבדוק
<Ddorda> ואז תשלח לי את המודול ואני אדאג למסור אותו ל־ה'
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: זאת בדיוק היתה השאלה שלי. תודה :)
<Ddorda> בכיף :)
<Gargamel64> http://www.ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/466
<Hoborg> שיפוצים בוויקי | אובונטו ישראל @ www.ubuntu-il.org
<Ddorda> יו לא הספקתי לעבוד על הפורום...
<Ddorda> טוב, מחר
<Ddorda> ליל"ט
<Gargamel64> אה, זה לא מופנה רק אליך :P
<Gargamel64> לילה טב
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אתה רשום לדרופבוקס?
<Ddorda> במקרה?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: כ
<Ddorda> חבל מאוד
<Gargamel64> חב?
<Ddorda> כי נגמר לי המקום ואני צריך אנשים לרשום
<Ddorda> :D
<Gargamel64> gargamail64
<Gargamel64> זה ב-gmail
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: לא רשום?
<Gargamel64> המייל הזה לא רשום
<Ddorda> סבבה
<Ddorda> אז שנייה
<Gargamel64> שים לב למשחק המילים ;)
<Gargamel64> גרגמייל
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> קלטתי
<Ddorda> אהבתי
<Ddorda> שלחתי לך נוטיס
<Ddorda> אני זז לישון
<Ddorda> תודה רבה
<Ddorda> לילה טוב
<Gargamel64> אה, חשבתי שהמייל שלי כבר מוגדר שם כי הזנת אותי ספציפית
<Gargamel64> לילה טוב
<Elihai> ?
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-26
<Amijai> Any1 here:
<Amijai> ?
<Amijai> I need help with Ubuntu Hebrew documentation and media
<ido_> שלום
<Guest23093> יש לי בעיה עם האובונטו שלי - אני מנסה להעלות אותו אך הוא נשאר מסך שחור
<Guest23093> לרגע מופיע המסך טעינה של האובונטו אבל אז מיד הוא חוזר להיות בלק סקרין
<Guest23093> הצלחתי להיכנס לאובונטו במצב שנראה כמו של -
<Guest23093> עשיתי סינג אין וזה היה בסדר - אני רק לא סגור מה גורם לבעיה ואיך אני יכול לחזור למצב ויזואלי
<Guest23093> יש כאן למישהו רעיון איך אני יכול לטפל בבעיה?
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-27
<yonik_> שלום.
<yonik_> אפשר לשאול שאלה?
<adir> hi
<lousygarua> hello
<adir> i want to know if there is a way to use ms office on ubuntu via the windows installation?
<lousygarua> adir: by windows installation you mean wubi? i think you can run ms office with wine. check at appdb.wine-hq.org, i think that's the link
<adir> what i mean is that i had already ms office install on my windows (i have dual boot for win and ubuntu on saperrate drives), and i want to know if i can use this installaition or i have to install again for ubuntu
<lousygarua> adir: i'm not sure that's possible. think about all the registry stuff and who-knows ms office needs in order to run. it will probably give you some obscure error when trying to launch it with wine
<lousygarua> emm
<lousygarua> you might
<lousygarua> emm
<lousygarua> you *have* to use ms office for work/study or something?
<adir> thanks. study/
<serfus> אהלן אהלן
<lousygarua> serfus: שלום
<lousygarua> למרות שלא אמרת לי שלום
<serfus> שלום שלום lousygarua
<lousygarua> מה קורה?
<serfus> מצוין
<serfus> ומה שלומך אתה?
<lousygarua> בסדר גמור
<lousygarua> מדרפל קצת
<lousygarua> אבל לא את אובונטו ישראל בינתיים
<lousygarua> אני שמח על כל מיני שינויים ששימי עושה
<serfus> כן.. זה טוב שמישהו מתעסק עם האתר
<serfus> עם כל הכבוד לדרופל, אני חושב שאני מעדיף את המערכת הקודמת
<serfus> האתר היה פחות יפה, אבל הפורומים היו הרבה יותר נוחים ושימושיים
<lousygarua> serfus: אני חושב שזה עניין של התעסקות עד שהפורומים יהיו סבבה וכיף להם
<lousygarua> ותמיד יש לי את הפנטזיה של לפתח את המודולים של הפורומים ולתרום חזרה לעולם
<lousygarua> אבל שטויוץ
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-29
<groundwalker> אהלן
<avihay_> hello
<groundwalker> אהלן
<groundwalker> אני צריך קצת עזרה
<groundwalker> עם DVB
<avihay_> groundwalker: throw more details in, hopefully someone will know
<groundwalker> thanks
<avihay_> feel free to use hebrew
<groundwalker> looking to run a apex usb stick in ubuntu but wont find any channels
<groundwalker> via vlc or wscan
<avihay> groundwalker:  can you show me the output of lsusb (list USB devices) for that device? it's easyer to search that  way
<groundwalker> 15a4:9016 Afatech Technologies, Inc. AF9015 DVB-T USB2.0 stick
<avihay> well, you might need to perform a procedure to install some firmware on it first, I havn't finnished reading. http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices#Supported_DVB-T_USB_Devices_.28old_data.29
<groundwalker> ok
<groundwalker> ubuntu made a install
<groundwalker> automaticly
<avihay> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Afatech_AF9015 is for your specific chip, but it doesn't list a vendor called apex
<groundwalker> yea but its looks like the same chip
<avihay> yes. they claim that it should just work(tm) but that there are a few other drivers that might work better or worse
<avihay> well, I've downloaded most of the tv viewing software I found in the repositories untill I found some that work with my capture card
<groundwalker> '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 16 Device or resource busy
<groundwalker> i think i found the problem
<groundwalker>  w_scan -a 0 -f t
<groundwalker> this was the command
<groundwalker> that gave me the output
<avihay> anyone knows if you can lsof a block device?
<groundwalker> what?
<avihay> try                 lsof /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0
<avihay> you might want to paste the results in a pastebing
<groundwalker> do i need sudo?
<avihay> like http://pastebin.kde.org/
<avihay> don't think so
<avihay> bin*
<groundwalker> COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME
<groundwalker> w_scan  3086 home    3u   CHR  212,3      0t0 7264 /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0
<groundwalker> http://pastebin.kde.org/448508/
<avihay> ok, it might be that a previous attempt by you to run w_scan is causeing the device to be busy
<groundwalker> k i gonna reboot
<avihay> try to kill the previous instance of w_scan, and try again            kill 3086            <---the pid. you can alternativly perform                   killall w_scan
<avihay> groundwalker: this isn't windows, there are other options other then reset solves all
<groundwalker> i tried lots of programs thoe
<groundwalker> you right
<groundwalker> i wscan
<groundwalker> its
<avihay> try kill 3086, perform the lsof check again (should come out empty) then try w_scan again
<avihay> I kinda have to go to clas
<avihay> class
<groundwalker> k
<groundwalker> thanks
<avihay> good luck, if your english is good, you can try the #ubuntu or #kubuntu support channles, way more treffic
<avihay> traffic*
<groundwalker> thaks alot
<groundwalker> i think i can take it
<groundwalker> from here
<groundwalker> now that iknow
<groundwalker> the problem
<groundwalker> thanks*
<cobico> יש משהו בבית?
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-31
<elazar_> Can anyone recommend to me on a laptop (model/brand) that can run Linux well?
<elazar_> (Unfortunately, most laptops in Israel are sold with Windows - I would be happy if you know of a good source to buy OS-less or Linux-based laptops)
<nady> ?
#ubuntu-il 2012-04-01
<someone235> היי, אני לא מצליח להשתמש בשרת ה-FTP האישי שלי. אני מכניס שם משתמש וסיסמא, וזה לא נכנס. any ideas?
<needhelp34> שלום
<needhelp34> אני צריך עצה בהכוונה לפורום המתאים
<needhelp34> מישהו יכול לעזור?
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-25
<Avis_bot> GuySoft: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> GuySoft: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> avihay_: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> avihay_: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> asw3: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> asw3: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<asw3> lol
<lousygarua> asw3, :)
<asw3> כן צריך להסביר לאנשים שזה irc
<lousygarua> זה רעיון של אביחי. אחלה רעיון
<lousygarua> אולי זה צריך אבל להיות בהודעה פרטית ולא בצ'אנל הראשי..
<asw3> צריך לעשות נוטיס
<asw3> בכלל למישהו יש גישה לערוץ?
<asw3> חוץ ממשה?
<lousygarua> אם יש למשה יש אז סבבה. חוץ מזה תמיד אפשר לבקש מקנוניקל. הם יתנו לנו, זאת לא בעיה.
<lousygarua> Moreover
<lousygarua> יש לנו שרת שיכול להריץ את הרובוט
<asw3> האמת הערוץ דיי מת
<asw3> לא יודע אם זה הכרחי
<asw3> פעם היה פה פגישות וכאלה
<lousygarua> asw3, הערוץ מת כי אנשים באים, לא עונים להם, והם לא חוזרים שוב
<lousygarua> אני גם לא הייתי פה הרבה
<lousygarua> אבל עכשיו אני מנסה להשקיע
<Avis_bot> arikb_: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> arikb_: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> grawcho: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> grawcho: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> mice_: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> mice_: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> _Phil_: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> _Phil_: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-26
<AMD> חג שמח
<AMD> ניתן להוסיף סביבות עבודה על Centos?
<moshe__> אני לא מכיר היטב את סנטאואס אבל אני מאמין שכן
<AMD> האמת שאני רוצה לעשות את זה כי אני רוצה ללמוד להריץ שרת, והבנתי שרוב השרתי WEB רצים על סנטוס
<AMD> האם כדאי?
<AMD> moshe__, תודה :)
<moshe__> שרתים אתה יכול סנט או אס או דביאן, אלה 2 ההפצות הראשיות בתחום
<AMD> moshe__, תודה :)
<moshe__> למה אתה מתכוון בלהוסיף סביבות עבודה? כי על שרתים לרוב לא מריצים סביבות עבודה גרפיות, ובסביבות טקסטואליות אתה יכול לעבוד עם כל הפצה של לינוקס שיש היום
<AMD> moshe__, עם איזו הפצה אתה עובד?
<moshe__> אישית עם פדורה, אבל אני מכיר יחסית טוב את אובונטו ויצא לי לעבוד קצת עם דביאן
<AMD> moshe__, אני יודע שהם לא עובדים עם סביבות גרפיות, אבל אני רוצה גם לעבוד על המחשב בזמן שאני לומד להריץ עליו שרתים
<AMD> או שאולי עדיפה לי סביבה ורטואלית של סנטוס?
<moshe__> אז תתחיל מלהכיר לינוקס בצורה סבירה, אח"כ תוכל ללמוד את מה שצריך עבור שרתים ויש גם חפיפה אז זה בכל מקרה כדאי
<moshe__> עקרונית סביבה וירטואלית או רגילה זה לא משנה הרבה כדי ללמוד, אבל תמיד שווה להכיר את המערכת יחסית לעומק אז עדיף להתקין ולעבוד עם הפצה לאורך זמן, גם לומדים יותר בצורה כזו
<AMD> יש לי נסיון לא רע עם אובונטו
<AMD> היא מותקנת בדואל בוט עם 7
<moshe__> אגב, יש גם אובונטו לשרתים
<AMD> ואני חוזר אליה מדי פעם
<AMD> אני יודע ויצא לי גם לעבוד איתה
<AMD> אבל הבעיה שהפקודות שלה שונות בתכלית ממה שעובדים איתו בשוק
<AMD> אני כרגע על האובונטו
<AMD> היא הרבה יותר מהירה מה 7 שלי
<AMD> אבל היא מעצבנת אותי
<moshe__> לא יותר מידי, הפקודות תלויות בעיקר במה מותקן אצלך, אני מאמין שלא יהיה הבדל גדול בין אובונטו לדביאן ויש הרבה דברים דומים גם לסנט או אס מהניסיון המועט שיש לי
<moshe__> מה מעצבן אותך באובונטו? אני רוצה לדעת כי כחובב לינוקס תמיד טוב לדעת מה החסרונות כדי לדעת מה לשפר :)
<AMD> קשה לי לשים על זה את האצבע..
<AMD> היא נראהפונטים מוזרים לי
<moshe__> אתה יכול לנסות גם הפצות אחרות ולראות אם זה טוב יותר עבורך, כל הפצה מרגישה שונה כי שמים דגש על דברים אחרים
<AMD> אני בעיקר מחפש השיא תזוז מהר. את זה אובונטו נותנת לי בצורה מצויינת
<AMD> אבל למשל ההיפוך בפלאש
<AMD> מעצבן אותי
<asw3> אתה יודע את מי תאשים?
<moshe__> מענין, אצלי היא זזה לא משהו, וזה עם הדרייברים הקנייניים, לעומת זאת בפדורה הכל טס
<asw3> את מיקרומדיה
<asw3> אלה שמפתחים את פלאש
<asw3> תאשים אותם שהם לא עושים שהתוכנה שלהם תהיה יותר פשוטה
<moshe__> הבעיה בפלאש זה באדובי, הם האשמים, גם עם הדרייבר הקנייני שלהם זה לא עובד כמו שצריך בלינוקס
<asw3> אדובי כן
<AMD> אני עובד עם פנום X4 אולי בגלל זה היא מרגישה מהירה אצלי
<AMD> לגבי אדובי אני ודע
<AMD> יודע, אבל זה עדיין מציק לי
<moshe__> עדיין פדורה (ואני מניח שגם הפצות אחרות) יעבדו כנראה מהר יותר
<AMD> הגנום החדש מעצבן
<AMD> פדורה לא ניסיתי
<AMD> אילו עוד הפצות יש?
<asw3> סוזה מערכת נחמדה
<moshe__> אתה יכול לעבוד עם מייט, זה פורק של גנום 2 ככה שאם אהבת אותו זה בדיוק בשבילך
<AMD> מייט?
<moshe__> יש את סוזה, דביאן, פדורה, מינט ועוד המון, השאלה מה אתה היית רוצה בהפצה, מה אתה מחפש?
<AMD> כרגע אני רץ עם מוד ששכחתי  את שמו
<AMD> שאיתו הגום דומה ל 2
<moshe__> סביבת עבודה שנקראת MATE, זה זהה לגנום 2 כי זה גנום 2 שממשיכים בפיתוח שלו
<AMD> היא מקבלת עדכונים והכל.
<AMD> ?
<moshe__> אתה אולי מדבר על cinamon, אתה מתכוון למערכת של גנום 3 שקצת דומה לגנום 2?
<AMD> לא, אני חושב שזה נקרא
<AMD> Failback
<moshe__> מייט כן, הם גם מתכוונים לעבור בהמשך למערכת הגרפית של גנום 3 אבל עם כל היכולות של גנום 2
<AMD> אבל המערכת הגראפית זה כל מה שעצבן אותי
<AMD> יש מגמת עבודה של מעבר למראה אפליקציות
<AMD> וזה מעצבן על מסכי לא מגע ברוז' גבוהות
<AMD> כנ"ל Win 8
<moshe__> קישור לפרוייקט של מייט http://mate-desktop.org/
<moshe__> העיצוב שמותאם למגע יכול להיות טוב אם עושים אותו כמו שצריך, אני אוהב את גנום 3 אבל הוא ממש לא נוח אם רוצים לשנות דברים, אין לו כמעט יכולת לשינוי שזה גרוע מבחינתי
<AMD> ניסיתי גם את KDE
<AMD> לא הסתדרתי איתו
<AMD> תודה על הקישור, אציץ עוד מעט
<AMD> יש עוד כבעיה עיקרית במעבר מלא ללינוקס
<AMD> 1
<AMD> יס סטרימר
<AMD> 2. משחקים
<AMD> עד כמה Wine נונת מענה?
<asw3> יס סטרימר מזיין את המחשב
<AMD> נותנת
<AMD> למה?
<moshe__> זה לא מושלם, לגבי יס אני לא יודע, אבל אם תגיד איך זה עובד אולי אוכל לדעת
<AMD> מעביר סרטים בשימוש עם FFDSHOW
<moshe__> עקרונית אם זה עובד כמו ממיר של יס אז אפשר לעשות את זה עם לינוקס, צריך פשוט כרטיס טלביזיה
<asw3> למה הסטרימר שלך יס גם משכתב את הקובץ לדיסק
<AMD> ללמיר מקס
<asw3> וגם קורא משם
<asw3> זה ממש אוכל משאבים
<moshe__> איך הסטרימר מחובר למחשב?
<AMD> אבל אני רוצה להעביר מהחדר למקס בסלון
<asw3> הסטרימר מחובר יעם HPNA
<AMD> זה לא סטרימר
<asw3> לראוטר
<AMD> אצלי לא, אבל בסדר,  הוא מזוהה ככרטיס
<asw3> ואז אתה מתקין תוכנה על המחשב
<AMD> (אצלי זה עובר על הקואקס)
<asw3> HPNA=רשת על קואקס
<moshe__> לאן זה מתחבר במחשב? לכרטיס טלביזיה?
<AMD> HPNA זה על הרשת של בזק
<AMD> לא, לנתב
<AMD> כככרטיס רשת
<moshe__> בוא נעשה את זה פשוט, האם אתה יכול לראות את הוידאו שרץ שם עם VLC?
<AMD> נניח שכן
<AMD> זה לא יעזור, כי המקס לא עובד כך
<moshe__> אם כן אפשר להריץ את זה על לינוקס :) יש VLC ללינוקס
<asw3> משה אתה חייב להתקין תוכנה של יס
<asw3> שסביר להניח שלא תתמוך ב- wine
<AMD> שלא נתמכת בלינוקס
<moshe__> לא סביר שחייבים להתקין תכנה של יס, כי אתה אמור להיות מסוגל להריץ את זה על טלביזיה...
<asw3> סביר
<asw3> זה המוצר
<AMD> ככה הוא עובד
<asw3> עדיף סטרימר רגיל וזהו
<moshe__> האם אתה יכול לחבר את המוצר לטלביזיה ולראות?
<AMD> והוא גם תשלו םחודשי
<AMD> הוא מחובר לטלויזה מרוחקת
<AMD> בסלון
<AMD> והממיר של יס
<AMD> משמש כסטרימר
<asw3> תאמין לי עדיף שתקנה סטרימר רגיל
<AMD> שהדרך היחידה לגשת אליו
<asw3> שמריץ אנדרואיד
<moshe__> אם אתה יכול לחבר לטלביזיה את הסטרימר בהגדרה אתה יכול לראות את התכנים ללא תכנה חדשה
<AMD> יקר לי, מה גם שזה לא כזה קריטי, פשוט זה תוכנה קיימת, אז למה לא לנצל
<asw3> למה אתה משלם עליה תשלום חודשי
<asw3> וזה מוצר על הפנים
<AMD> משלם על VOD
<AMD> שזה חלק ממנו
<asw3> הסטרימר זה בנוסף
<asw3> אתה טועה
<AMD> האמת שאני לקוח שלהם שבוע
<asw3> טוב אז דבר איתי עוד חדשיים
<asw3> חודשיים
<asw3> שיגמר לך ההטבה
<AMD> מנוי VOD זכאי לסטרימר באותו מחיר
<AMD> ככה זה
<asw3> יש לי vod ללא סטרימר
<AMD> אתה מוזמן להסתכל באתר שלהם
<asw3> זה תוספת תשלום
<AMD> יש לך מקס?
<asw3> מקס טוטאל כן
<AMD> חכה שניה
<moshe__> אני חושב שזה לא שווה את זה, מסיבה פשוטה, תתקין XBMC לדוגמה ותוכל לעשות את אותם הסברים בלי לשלם עוד אגורה
<AMD> אין מחשב באיזור הטלויזה
<AMD> ולמתוח כבל זה בעייתי
<AMD> asw3, צודק
<AMD> באסה
<moshe__> אבל זה בדיוק מה שאתה עושה, מעביר מידע דרך הרשת לטלביזיה
<moshe__> אתה יכול לעשות את זה בדרכים אחרות, פשוט צריך למצוא את הדרך הטובה למקרה של טלביזיה רחוקה מהמחשב
<AMD> אבל אין לי סטרימר ליד הטלויזיה
<moshe__> הטלביזיה חדשה? האם יש לה חיבור USB?
<AMD> asw3, עצבנת אותי על יס
<AMD> לא חדשה כל כך, יש חיבור ודנ התומך בתמונות / מוסיקה בלבד
<asw3> עיצבנתי?
<asw3> זה העובדות
<AMD> asw3,  אני יודע, אני לא עצבני עלייך, אלא על יס
<AMD> עוד חודשיים נממש את זה
<asw3> תסתכל שאתה מזרים קובץ
<AMD> אולי נוציא עוד מקס חינם או משהו
<asw3> תראה איך המחשב סובל
<moshe__> אגב, אתה יכול לקנות רספברי פיי שעולה 35 דולר, לחבר אותו לרשת ולהוסיף מערכת שליטה (מקלדת ועכבר או שלט או משהו) ויש לך מערכת בסיסית למה שאתה עושה עכשיו
<AMD> moshe__,  אני לא בטוח עד כמה הוא יתמודד עם 1080P
<AMD> ב MKV
<asw3> לא יתמודד
<AMD> + אין לי אריך לחבר אותו
<asw3> ה- hpna מעביר בקושי על 2 מגה
<asw3> כמה אצלך הוא מעביר?
<moshe__> אני חושב שהוא יסתדר מצויין, יש לו חיבור HDMI מובנה
<AMD> אין לי איך לבדוק
<asw3> למה לא
<AMD> הוא מחובר למקס
<AMD> ורק אליו
<asw3> תחבר למחשב
<asw3> במקום למקס
<AMD> אין מחשב באיזור, ואין לי נייד
<asw3> יש לך 2 מחשבים בבית?
<asw3> אני חיברתי על ה- hpna את הטוטאל+סטרימר שלי
<asw3> זה מריץ פלאק יפה
<asw3> hd לא מריץ טוב
<AMD> כן 2
<AMD> אחד בחדר שמחובר אלחוטית ל N
<AMD> וחד בממד שמחובר קווית
<asw3> אם יש לך נקודה של יס ליד המחשב
<asw3> אפשר לנסות
<asw3> או להביא את המחשב לשם
<AMD> יש נקודה של יס ליד המחשב, אבל ליד המחשב השני אין
<AMD> ולהעביר מחשב כזה לבד זה בעיה
<manowar3> וואה
<manowar3> אנשים
<asw3> טוב עזוב
<asw3> עדיף שתקנה סטרימר וזהו
<asw3> אלא אם כן אתה חושב שתסתדר
<AMD> נמאס לי מכל זה כבר
<AMD> את האמת
<AMD> היס מבאס אותי
<manowar3> אבא שלי קנה טלויזיה חכמה
<AMD> התכנים הרבה הרבה יותר טובים מהוט
<manowar3> הוא מנגן סרטים דרך הלאן
<manowar3> הרשת
<manowar3> הביתית
<AMD> סטרימר זול הרבה יותר מאחת חדשה
<manowar3> אין לי מושג מה זה סטרימר בכלל אבל אני משער שזה כמו ממיר שמחברים לטלויזיה
<manowar3> רק שהוא חכם יותר משלוש
<AMD> בערך
<AMD> האמת יש לי אטום זרוק כאן
<AMD> אני מניח שעם הפצה מתאימה הוא יתמודד עם FHD
<AMD> asw3,  moshe__  התייאשתם?
<manowar3> AMD, מי אתה בפורומים?
<AMD> לא רשום שם
<AMD> משתמש מתנדנד באובונטו
<manowar3> ובלינוקס?
<AMD> כנ"ל
<AMD> עובד איתה, מתעצבן
<AMD> חזור לווינדוס
<AMD> manowar3,  קיק בדרך?
<manowar3> אני משתמש גם בלינוקס במספר סביבות עבודה, ובחלונות, ונהנה מכולן
<manowar3>  אני אמיר, מה שמך?
<AMD> נעים מאוד
<AMD> אני פלוני, מצטער, חשובה לי האנונימיות
<manowar3> בכיף
<manowar3> מקובל
<AMD> אני שמח
<manowar3> אני כבר יותר מידי באינטרנט
<manowar3> וגם אם מחפשים אותי בגוגל אז אני רוצה שיראו את הדברים הנכונים
<manowar3> אני מקווה שזה מה שקורה
<AMD> גם אני..
<AMD> למרות שאיזו סיבה יש לאנשים לגגל אנשים שאינם מפורסמים בגוגל
<manowar3> לפני ראיון עבודה
<manowar3> לפני דייט מבטיח :)
<manowar3> לפי שם שעולה בכתבה מעניינת
<manowar3> וחוץ מזה אני סופר סלב על\
<asw3> slave?
<asw3> :|
<manowar3> celeb
<AMD> לא חשבתי על זה
<AMD> בקיצור, אני לפני פרמוט לטובת איחוד מחיצות
<AMD> מתלבט בין
<AMD> Ubuntu
<AMD> מייט
<AMD> פדורה
<manowar3> איחוד מחיצות? אין צורך לפרמט
<AMD> אחר (?)
<manowar3> נסה פדורה, זה נשמע לי מגניב
<manowar3> או דביאן עם אופןבוקס
<AMD> (צריך, מאחד עם מחיצת ווינדוס*
<manowar3> או קובונטו/זובונטו
<manowar3> או איך קוראים לזה עם הזיקית...
<manowar3> זה ירוק וירוק זה מגניב
<AMD> זה מבלבל ריבוי ההפצות
<AMD> מינט
<AMD> או אפילו WIN 8
<AMD> למרו תשאתם לא אוביקיטיביים כל כך
<manowar3> מגוון רחב = חופש גדול יותר
<manowar3> זה סבבה
<manowar3> למה להתקבע עם משהו אחד מעפן
<manowar3> מונופול
<manowar3> צריך תהיה הרבה בחירה חופשית והכל יהיה מגניב
<AMD> אבל כולן בעיקרון אות דבר
<AMD> לא?
<manowar3> ממש לא
<AMD> מה ההבדל בין פדורה למשל
<manowar3> יש לך את הקלאסיות כמו איכספי, יש את החדשות כמו גנום-של, ויש את ההאקריות כמו אופןבוקס
<AMD> לאובונטו
<manowar3> פדורה משתמשת במנוע חבילות אחר ויש מאחוריה חברה מסחרית אחרת
<AMD> מה היא אופן בוקס?
<manowar3> עם אידאולוגיות קצת שונות
<manowar3> אופןבוקס זה מנהל חלונות שבעקרון אין לך איזה כפתור סטארט או משהו
<manowar3> אתה לוחץ לחיצה ימנית על הדסקטופ
<manowar3> ואז נפתח לך התפריט שפותח את התוכנות
<manowar3> זה דיי מגניב לפעמים
<manowar3> שניה אני אמצע לך יוטיוב
<AMD> תודה
<manowar3> AMD: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDQdUao-Tcg
<AMD> מעריך מאוד
<AMD> תודה
<AMD> manowar3,  נראה נחמד מאוד
<AMD> איך ארץ' כמערכת?
<manowar3> מהירה, קשה להתקנה, קשה לקינפוג, לאו דווקא יציאה, תומכת רק באינטל משהו נראה לי
<manowar3> היה עדכון יום אחד של המערכת שלהם שאחרי שעשית ריסטרט המערכת לא עלתה
<manowar3> נפלא :)
<manowar3> אז אני לא ממליץ למישהו שלא מכיר גנו/לינוקס לעומק להתחיל איתה
<manowar3> למרות שזה יכול להיות אחלה תהליך למידה אם אתה מזוכיסט
<manowar3> כמו עבדך הנאמן
<manowar3> ככה לומדים הכי טוב, כשקופצים למים העמוקים
<AMD> מזוכיסט אני לא
<manowar3> אם אתה בקטע של מים עמוקים אז אפשר לנסות גם ג'נטו
<AMD> לא כמערכת ראשית בכל אופן
<manowar3> אני מערכת ראשית חלונות 7 ומשתמש באובונטו או דביאן או מינט לעבודה. אני מריץ אותן על החלונות 7 במכונה וירטואלית
<manowar3> גם אחלה אפשרות בשבילך אם יש לך מחשב חזק
<AMD> פנום 4 עם 4 G מספיק חזק?
<manowar3> כן! 4 ראם זה סבבה
<AMD> אשדרג בהמשך
<AMD> אני עשיו מגבה לתוך חיצוני קבצים לפני פרמוט ואעלה עם 8 טרייה
<manowar3> 8 נראתה לי סבבה
<manowar3> מזכירה גנום-של
<manowar3> ויוניטי גם קצת
<manowar3> מן שילוב שלהן
<manowar3> וגם!
<manowar3> אתה לא צריך לפרמט לדעתי
<manowar3> איחוד מחיצות לא מצריך פירמוט
<AMD> בטוח?
<AMD> הדובר ב C
<AMD> שהיא רא/שית של ווינדוס
<manowar3> בטוח. לא צריך לפרמט את C
<manowar3> אבל תגבה בכל מקרה
<manowar3> עם איזו תוכנה אתה מנהל את המחיצות?
<AMD> Gparted
<AMD> הפיצול היה עם תוכנת ההתקנה של 7
<AMD> מגבה
<AMD> manowar3,  מצטער על העיכובים אך אין לי התראה ב Xchat
<manowar3> AMD: לאף אחד אין התראה על הודעה רגילה
<manowar3> אחרת היו משתגעים
<manowar3> לפחות ככה אני חושב
<manowar3> יש חדרים כמו #ubuntu
<manowar3> אם היית מקבל שם עדכון על כל הודעה שלא לך?
<manowar3> וואהה
<AMD> צודק
<AMD> הייתי מת
<AMD> אני כרגע מעבר
<AMD> 51G
<AMD> והיד עוד נטיוה :\
<AMD> 14 מגה לשניה.. סיוט
<AMD> manowar3,  אני חושב שאלך לישון
<AMD> אתה תהיה זמין מחר?
<manowar3> fi n,havu
<manowar3> כן מתישהו
<manowar3> גם אני צריך לזוז לישון
<manowar3> שיהיה לילה טוב
<manowar3> AMD ^^^
<AMD> אוקיי
<AMD> manowar3,  לילה מצויין
<AMD> manowar3,  אעדכן מה עשיתי
<AMD> אם זה מעניין
<manowar3> AMD, בטטטחחח שמעניין
<AMD> manowar3,  חחחחחחח לילה טוה
<AMD> טוב
<Dan_> חג שמח יש פה משהו
<Guest90955> חג שמח יש פה משהו
<AMD12> זה אני AMD מאתמול
<AMD12> אבל אני לא מוצא את החלון שפתחתי אתמול
<AMD12> אז התחברתי מחדש
<pocahontas> שלום
<pocahontas> יש כאן מישהו?
<moshe__> כן
<Avis_bot> avishai: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> avishai: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-27
<Avis_bot> triu: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> triu: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> josefca: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> josefca: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<josefca> אהלן, אני מבקש עזרה בעניין חיבור לאינטרנט באמצעות חייגן
<josefca> בד וחייגן במערכת שלו אני ארחיב את השאלה. אני עומד להתקין אצל ידי מחשב עם אובונטו שיחליף אצלו מחשב ישן עם ווינדוס שיש בו חייגן כדי להתחבר לאינטרנט. ז"א שלחבר הזה יש מודם בל
<josefca> בלבד ועל כן יש לו חייגן במערכת הווינדווס ועל כן אצטרך חייגן גם באובונטו. השאלה איך מגדירים זאת?
<Avis_bot> manowar3_olamot: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> manowar3_olamot: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<manowar3_olamot> בוקר טוב לנוכחים
<josefca> בוקר טוב? איפה אתה נמצא? כאן בארץ כבר ערב!
<Avis_bot> AMD: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> AMD: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<AMD> manowar3_olamot,  בפעם האחרונה שהתחברתי, ציינת שיש אפשרות לאחד מחיצות בלי לפרמט
<AMD> איך?
<josefca> סליחה, שאלתי שאלה לגבי הגדרת חייגן, האם יש למישהו תשובה? אה...
<AMD> josefca,  מה שאלת?
<josefca> אני צריל להתקין מחשב אצל חבר שיש לוחיבור מודם בלבד עם חייגן בווינדוס שלו, השאלה שלי איך מגדירים חייגן באובונטי? ..
<josefca> אובונטו
<AMD> כנס לטרמינל
<AMD> ותרשום
<josefca> או קיי
<AMD> רגע
<AMD> הוא בבזק?
<AMD> או בהוט?
<josefca> כן
<josefca> בזק
<AMD> אז תרשום pppoeconf
<AMD> xkhjv
<AMD> סליחה
<josefca> כן
<AMD> Sudo pppoeconf
<AMD> ותעקוב אחרי ההוראות
<josefca> זה הכל?
<AMD> כן
<AMD> איזה מודם יש לו? יכול להיות שניתן להגיר את החייגן עליו
<josefca> טוב, אני מניח שאחר כך צריך להכניס את הפרטים של ספק השירות, סיסמא וכדומה
<josefca> נכון?
<AMD> נכון
<josefca> נו טוב, תודה רבה לך על העזרה! חג שמח!
<AMD> אתה תישאל גם אם תרצה שהחיבור יתבצע אוטומטית
<AMD> בשמחה, חג שמח.
<josefca> ביי
<AMD> על כל בעיה אתה מוזמן לחזור לכאן
<AMD> להתראות
<josefca> אשמח לדווח איך זה הצליח או ...נכשל!
<josefca> באשמתי כמובן!
<AMD> זה יצליח
<josefca> אין לי ספק
<AMD> ואם זה יכשל, נברר למה :)
<josefca> ביי ביי ידידי
<AMD> ביי
<AMD> asw3, moshe__ Here?
<AMD> אחרי ש 8 לא עלתה לי, הבאתי דיסק של פדורה
<Avis_bot> boaz_: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> boaz_: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<boaz_> האובונטו נייד פועל בסמסונג גלקסי 2
<avihay> .message boaz:זו היתה שאלה או הצהרת עובדה?
<avihay> .message boaz:זו היתה שאלה או הצהרת עובדה?
<Avis_bot> message stored
<avihay> .message boaz_:זו היתה שאלה או הצהרת עובדה?
<Avis_bot> message stored
<avihay> .message boaz__:זו היתה שאלה או הצהרת עובדה?
<Avis_bot> message stored
<Avis_bot> saggim: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> saggim: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<avihay> .message lousygarua:I think I can take the credit for this channel being more lively the past few days. maybe I should clean up the code a bit then?
<Avis_bot> message stored
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-28
<AMD> האם אתם מכירים תוכנה מומלצת לניגון Flac
<AMD> ?
<Avis_bot> Jay_: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> Jay_: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> lousygarua: avihay has sent you a message on 2013-03-27 21:45:35 UTC: I think I can take the credit for this channel being more lively the past few days. maybe I should clean up the code a bit then?
<lousygarua> avihay, whoa! what is this "someone sent you a message" feature? this is awesome!
<lousygarua> avihay, though you should limit the amount of messages so the user won't get spammed
<lousygarua> or maybe turn on/off this feature
<lousygarua> dunno it's a bit sick
<avihay> like I've said, it only stores one message per recipient
<avihay> so if two people try to message the same person, only the last is remembered
<lousygarua> avihay, I see, I didn't get that message
<lousygarua> awesome work man
<lousygarua> kabel xet xet
<avihay> :->
<avihay> can't type in Hebrew?
<lousygarua> too hard
<lousygarua> need to go the bathroom you see?
<lousygarua> if i am to hit alt+shift........ we don't want messy things to happen
<lousygarua> is it bathroom or toilet?
<lousygarua> toilet it is
<lousygarua> avihay, you in tel aviv be mikre?
<lousygarua> greetings
<lousygarua> אוף שקט פה :(
<moshe__> אני פה עכשיו :)
<avihay> lousygarua: no, I don't live in that country
<lousygarua> avihay, where do yo live then?
<lousygarua> moshe__, halo
<avihay> Hadera
<moshe__> ניהה
<moshe__> היי
<avihay> hi
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-29
<Avis_bot> manowar3: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> manowar3: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> moshe742: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> moshe742: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> someone235: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> someone235: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<GuySoft> מי אחראי על הבוט? הוא קצת מפריע
<Avis_bot> evgenytka: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> evgenytka: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<evgenytka> חייב עזרה דחוף
<evgenytka> התקנתי UBUNTU 12.10 על EEEPC
<evgenytka> וכל מה שאני רואה זה מסך שחור? איך ניתן לפתור את הבעיה?
<Avis_bot> Corey: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> Corey: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Corey> Weee.
<avihay> :->
<avihay> Corey: are you by any chance related to the Ubuntu loco initiative?
<Corey> avihay: I don't believe so. :-)
<avihay> hmm. I thought your name seemed familiar...
<Corey> Needed some Hebrew text for a UTF8 check, this was the first channel that leapt to mind.
<avihay> well, the order of the second message from the bot is kinda wrong. also:
<Corey> Yeah, right to left support is a bit dodgy.
<avihay> אבגדהוזחטיכלמנסעפצקרשתםךףץ
<Corey> I really don't like this font's Hebrew display.
<Corey> http://note.io/108asFd
<avihay> oh, wow
<Corey> Isn't that terrible?
<avihay> letters overlapping? yhe, I recon
<Corey> Yet: http://note.io/14u3uyE
<avihay> http://imagebin.org/252126
<avihay> GuySoft: It's mine, and increased channel traffic by a lot. it also sends that message only the first time a nick appears.
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-30
<Avis_bot> Oxiaaie_HEX: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> Oxiaaie_HEX: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> Predator_: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> Predator_: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> Ardethian: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> Ardethian: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<GuySoft> avihay, oh ok. must have sent it once to me since you put it online, since I never leave anyway :)
<avihay> yes, I didn't make it smart. it doesn't add people online to it's database or use some sort of huristic to figure out even the simple stuff like GuySoft and GuySoft_
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-31
<Avis_bot> mIRCx: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> mIRCx: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> HeN_: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> HeN_: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
#ubuntu-il 2014-03-28
<HT-Adam> שאלמ
#ubuntu-il 2014-03-30
<unknown> שלום טמבלים
<unknown> גכדגכדכדגכ
<unknown> עילאי גלברט האח ~~
<prima> anybody's here ?
#ubuntu-il 2015-03-23
<moti> היי חברים אני לא ודע אם הגעתי למקום הנכון אבל אנסה....
<moti> יש פה מישהו לעזרה ?
